# #81 - The Driveler for little Bubba.........



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2013)

Got that precious baby on my mind!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 5, 2013)

You and me both, sister.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 5, 2013)

yep


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2013)

I'z wonderin why I could quote.
Keebs, you're plate is a thing of pure beauty.
Blood  for that pretty little wife of yours.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'z wonderin why I could quote.
> Keebs, you're plate is a thing of pure beauty.
> Blood  for that pretty little wife of yours.



Thanks Mandy, I will post in the morning to give an update.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 5, 2013)

Blood, me and lil t.p. will include y'all in our prayers tonight.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'z wonderin why I could quote.
> Keebs, you're plate is a thing of pure beauty.
> Blood  for that pretty little wife of yours.


I had a good reply to something & it kicked me out!
It sho wuz, now I'm full & miserable and already getting the "headache"........... gawd I hate getting old!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 5, 2013)

's for your wife, Blood.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2013)

Hope all goes well with wife's surgery, Blood.

<---------------Panini....OR.....smashed toasted sammich, Quack.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope all goes well with wife's surgery, Blood.
> 
> <---------------Panini....OR.....smashed toasted sammich, Quack.


gotta keep it simple for some folks, Chief!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 5, 2013)

Hope all goes well Blood.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 5, 2013)

What part of "NO ONIONS" is so hard to understand?  

That was a wasted $1.52  

Oh well.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 5, 2013)

blu cig in class


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> What part of "NO ONIONS" is so hard to understand?
> 
> That was a wasted $1.52
> 
> Oh well.



And I added onion to mine today. 
A girl here at work ordered a burger with no onion and when she got back she couldn't even have it in her office. It had the dreaded onlion on it. She ran to me and threw it to me. I'm kinda like Mikey. I'll eat anything.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And I added onion to mine today.
> A girl here at work ordered a burger with no onion and when she got back she couldn't even have it in her office. It had the dreaded onlion on it. She ran to me and threw it to me. I'm kinda like Mikey. I'll eat anything.



For the most part, I like onions but not from Taco Bell.  

I ate a couple of bites. It wasn't that good anyway.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 5, 2013)

NFL starts tonight!  Gonna git my drank on!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> NFL starts tonight!  Gonna git my drank on!



Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 5, 2013)

I'll drank to dat lil feller


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2013)

Power got shut off to replace a blown transformer......... glad the pool was closed for the season!



Hankus said:


> blu cig in class


Yeah?  The teach let you get away with that??


mrs. hornet22 said:


> And I added onion to mine today.
> A girl here at work ordered a burger with no onion and when she got back she couldn't even have it in her office. It had the dreaded onlion on it. She ran to me and threw it to me. _*I'm kinda like Mikey. I'll eat anything.*_


At least it don't stay on you.......... I just THINK about eating it & BAM, weight added!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 5, 2013)

WOOOO HOOOOOO doc says I'm headin' in the right direction!! down 28 lbs in the last 3 months!! Guess my 2 mile a day walk/run is workin' for me!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> WOOOO HOOOOOO doc says I'm headin' in the right direction!! down 28 lbs in the last 3 months!! Guess my 2 mile a day walk/run is workin' for me!!


nowIhavetohateyoutoo..........first tbug getting skinny, now you........ gawd you young hawtys make it hard on an oldwoman!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> nowIhavetohateyoutoo..........first tbug getting skinny, now you........ gawd you young hawtys make it hard on an oldwoman!



Oh lawd....

I'll take it! 

My friend got her lic number today!!!! I know I passed the test, we took it at the same time/place, just waiting on them to hurry up and post my lic number to the state board site!!

I'M SO IMPATIENT!!!!! THEY NEED TO HURRY UP!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd....
> 
> I'll take it!
> 
> ...


We know you got it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> WOOOO HOOOOOO doc says I'm headin' in the right direction!! down 28 lbs in the last 3 months!! Guess my 2 mile a day walk/run is workin' for me!!



Dang girl.....wtg!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> We know you got it!



I know y'all know.....but I just NEED to see it!!!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Dang girl.....wtg!!!



Thank you!! It's nice having to dig through my closet for smaller clothing!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I know y'all know.....but I just NEED to see it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! It's nice having to dig through my closet for smaller clothing!!


I still dream of digging out a couple of my totes that have my "skinny" clothes in them.  At least watching how my mama has slowly shrunk, I hope I will too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2013)

Man, this thing is slow today, can barely open a page


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> NFL starts tonight!  Gonna git my drank on!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go Dawgs!


nobody got it.


Sugar Plum said:


> WOOOO HOOOOOO doc says I'm headin' in the right direction!! down 28 lbs in the last 3 months!! Guess my 2 mile a day walk/run is workin' for me!!


Congrats! 


Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd....
> 
> I'll take it!
> 
> ...



Congrats again!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> nobody got it.


sowwy, I got it, but I don't "do" foobawl.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Man, this thing is slow today, can barely open a page


Tell me bout it. I thought I'd done got kicked out.


Keebs said:


> sowwy, I got it, but I don't "do" foobawl.........



Bless your heart.

OK, I'm


----------



## Crickett (Sep 5, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> WOOOO HOOOOOO doc says I'm headin' in the right direction!! down 28 lbs in the last 3 months!! Guess my 2 mile a day walk/run is workin' for me!!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 5, 2013)

Is it 5:00 yet?   

I really wanna go home.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 5, 2013)

Congrats on the report from the Doc Court!   

It's a long road. Once you put it on, it's heck to get it back off. 

My biggest thing is losing the muscle tone since I stopped shooting competitively. 

I gotta get that back.  




Keebs said:


> nowIhavetohateyoutoo..........first tbug getting skinny, now you........ gawd you young hawtys make it hard on an oldwoman!




Let's get it straight, tbug will NEVER be skinny. That's just a given. 

You my dear, are just naturally gorgeous.  






I guess it could be worse, if I weren't 5'10", I'd have to be more worried about weight and size.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2013)

Got my new ride fixed up like I want it.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks good Nic


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 5, 2013)

Very nice Nic!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey Hornet!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go Dawgs!



You silly head.......Georgia ain't in da NFL


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks ya`ll. If I go on my past truck buyin` record, this will be the last one I ever own, or I`ll be in my 80s before I get another one.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice ride Nic. Go ahead an run a brier down the side so you won't feel so bad when it does happen.


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Hornet!!!



Hey Mud!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Is it 5:00 yet?
> 
> I really wanna go home.


me too, my new contacts + different degree reading glasses + computer screen ='s NOT mixing well


turtlebug said:


> Let's get it straight, tbug will NEVER be skinny. That's just a given.
> 
> You my dear, are just naturally gorgeous.
> 
> I guess it could be worse, if I weren't 5'10", I'd have to be more worried about weight and size.


I always envisioned scientists developing a body stretcher for me to get taller, then I wouldn't be so ......uuumm, mmmm, PLUMP!


Nicodemus said:


> Got my new ride fixed up like I want it.


NICE!!


mudracing101 said:


> Hey Hornet!!!


where you been hiding??????


----------



## slip (Sep 5, 2013)

Very nice Nic

Enjoy it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey Mud!!!!!!!!!



Just got the pics,  What the heck was we doing in the last pic Twerking


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> me too, my new contacts + different degree reading glasses + computer screen ='s NOT mixing well
> 
> I always envisioned scientists developing a body stretcher for me to get taller, then I wouldn't be so ......uuumm, mmmm, PLUMP!
> 
> ...



Was a lil busy.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 5, 2013)

Interesting.....


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Just got the pics,  What the heck was we doing in the last pic Twerking



Ya'll was, notice me and brother was the only ones standing normal for da pic.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Ya'll was, notice me and brother was the only ones standing normal for da pic.



Yeah , i noticed that, i just cant figure out what me and the girls were doing


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 5, 2013)

50 mo minutes......


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey Keebs


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 5, 2013)

Mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey look....


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah , i noticed that, i just cant figure out what me and the girls were doing



If that jeep hadda moved 2" I prolly woulda been flat on da ground in front of ya'll in the pic.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> If that jeep hadda moved 2" I prolly woulda been flat on da ground in front of ya'll in the pic.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Just got the pics,  What the heck was we doing in the last pic Twerking





mudracing101 said:


> Was a lil busy.


MmmmmHHhmmmm................


hdm03 said:


> Interesting.....


it is, isn't it?


Hornet22 said:


> Ya'll was, notice me and brother was the only ones standing normal for da pic.


I call photoshopped.........   you ain't got a normal bone in yo body!


mudracing101 said:


> Hey Keebs


No No:


hdm03 said:


> Mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> MmmmmHHhmmmm................
> 
> it is, isn't it?
> 
> ...



I would send it to you , but you've been known to post innapropriate picsNo No:


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I would send it to you , but you've been known to post innapropriate picsNo No:


 Aaawwwnow!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2013)

Keebs lets go!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2013)

Afternoon youngins.....


----------



## T.P. (Sep 5, 2013)

Jus' passin thru, Jeff C. Don't mean to be botherin' nobody.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs lets go!!


been waiting to hear that alllll day looonnnggggggg!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 5, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Got my new ride fixed up like I want it.



I figured you would put that sucker on 12 inch lift and 44 inch tires...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2013)

Last night !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last night !!!



Mine to


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2013)

Afternoon, all!
I've talked with a few of you about whats going in my and my wifes life right now but wanted to update all of you.
My wife Helen( Bubbette) has a yearly mammogram since having breast cancer in 2001. This most recent mammogram showed some abnormal spots in the left breast. When she had a pre-op x-ray done, a small dime sized nodule was found in the left lung. 
We got the biopsy results back late yesterday afternoon and the results were negative for cancer as far as the breast tissue. It was all age related calcifications.
Now we have to start down the road of trying to figure out what the lung thing is. This was her first x-ray since 2008 so we don't know how long its been there. She will have a PET scan soon and depending on the results, a possible lung biopsy.
We are halfway back to normal, just hoping this will all be behind us soon.
Thanks for all the prayers and well wishes.
Robert


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Got my new ride fixed up like I want it.



Nic, good lookin truck. 

I've got a '97 F150 ext cab, long bed. Seventeen yrs old this month. I've been saying I won't buy another truck for a few yrs now. Just repair or rebuild this one. After lookin at that truck I might would consider one of those afterall. I've just got the 3rd door and more or less a jump seat which is basically worthless as far as a passenger is concerned, other than a kid sittin back there. It's been a good truck, but it's useless as far as goin any distance in it with the Mrs and the Jag. Not too mention, it takes a 2 acre parkin lot to turn the thing around in


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last night !!!





blood on the ground said:


> Mine to


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, all!
> I've talked with a few of you about whats going in my and my wifes life right now but wanted to update all of you.
> My wife Helen( Bubbette) has a yearly mammogram since having breast cancer in 2001. This most recent mammogram showed some abnormal spots in the left breast. When she had a pre-op x-ray done, a small dime sized nodule was found in the left lung.
> We got the biopsy results back late yesterday afternoon and the results were negative for cancer as far as the breast tissue. It was all age related calcifications.
> ...



Robert, 

Sorry I was unaware of these troubling matters. Glad to hear the breast tissue was age related calcifications. I wish her well and pray the lung nodule is not a concern.

Jeff


----------



## Crickett (Sep 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, all!
> I've talked with a few of you about whats going in my and my wifes life right now but wanted to update all of you.
> My wife Helen( Bubbette) has a yearly mammogram since having breast cancer in 2001. This most recent mammogram showed some abnormal spots in the left breast. When she had a pre-op x-ray done, a small dime sized nodule was found in the left lung.
> We got the biopsy results back late yesterday afternoon and the results were negative for cancer as far as the breast tissue. It was all age related calcifications.
> ...


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, all!
> I've talked with a few of you about whats going in my and my wifes life right now but wanted to update all of you.
> My wife Helen( Bubbette) has a yearly mammogram since having breast cancer in 2001. This most recent mammogram showed some abnormal spots in the left breast. When she had a pre-op x-ray done, a small dime sized nodule was found in the left lung.
> We got the biopsy results back late yesterday afternoon and the results were negative for cancer as far as the breast tissue. It was all age related calcifications.
> ...



Like I said when you called to let me know, we're halfway in the clear.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, all!
> I've talked with a few of you about whats going in my and my wifes life right now but wanted to update all of you.
> My wife Helen( Bubbette) has a yearly mammogram since having breast cancer in 2001. This most recent mammogram showed some abnormal spots in the left breast. When she had a pre-op x-ray done, a small dime sized nodule was found in the left lung.
> We got the biopsy results back late yesterday afternoon and the results were negative for cancer as far as the breast tissue. It was all age related calcifications.
> ...


Tell Helen we'll be praying for her.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 5, 2013)

rhbama and bubbette


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, all!
> I've talked with a few of you about whats going in my and my wifes life right now but wanted to update all of you.
> My wife Helen( Bubbette) has a yearly mammogram since having breast cancer in 2001. This most recent mammogram showed some abnormal spots in the left breast. When she had a pre-op x-ray done, a small dime sized nodule was found in the left lung.
> We got the biopsy results back late yesterday afternoon and the results were negative for cancer as far as the breast tissue. It was all age related calcifications.
> ...


Prayers for Mz.Helen. Haven't met her yet, but she's got good taste in men and makes some pretty babies. I'm never gonna get to sleep tonight. My prayer list is huge. Guess what..... I don't mind.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, all!
> I've talked with a few of you about whats going in my and my wifes life right now but wanted to update all of you.
> My wife Helen( Bubbette) has a yearly mammogram since having breast cancer in 2001. This most recent mammogram showed some abnormal spots in the left breast. When she had a pre-op x-ray done, a small dime sized nodule was found in the left lung.
> We got the biopsy results back late yesterday afternoon and the results were negative for cancer as far as the breast tissue. It was all age related calcifications.
> ...





Ya'll hang in there !!!  Prayers from the Smith's .


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 5, 2013)

Prayers for your wife.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 5, 2013)

Nobody could decide what they wanted for supper.  

Sooo... Mini-Me sits with a bowl of black olives.

Bait is busy on his computer and I'm busy on mine.

I'd have cooked.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks everybody! 

I was really hoping to go on a dove shoot this weekend but Bubbette has decided that i need to be a chafuer....chofer....chaffeur...... designated driver and beast of burden instead. So, i reckon i'll be at the Georgia Southern game watching my daughter in the halftime show instead. 
 Sunday will be spent grocery shopping with a starvin' college student followed by giving her all the money in my wallet before heading home.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks everybody!
> 
> I was really hoping to go on a dove shoot this weekend but Bubbette has decided that i need to be a chafuer....chofer....chaffeur...... designated driver and beast of burden instead. So, i reckon i'll be at the Georgia Southern game watching my daughter in the halftime show instead.
> Sunday will be spent grocery shopping with a starvin' college student followed by giving her all the money in my wallet before heading home.



You're such a good husband and daddy. 

Broke, but good.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You're such a good husband and daddy.
> 
> Broke, but good.



yeah, whatever. 


I wonder if she'll let me stop at the pet store sunday?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> yeah, whatever.
> 
> 
> I wonder if she'll let me stop at the pet store sunday?



Your fish committing suicide again?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks everybody!
> 
> I was really hoping to go on a dove shoot this weekend but Bubbette has decided that i need to be a chafuer....chofer....chaffeur...... designated driver and beast of burden instead. So, i reckon i'll be at the Georgia Southern game watching my daughter in the halftime show instead.
> Sunday will be spent grocery shopping with a starvin' college student followed by giving her all the money in my wallet before heading home.



Every since I've ask H22 to take me on a dove shoot, nobody gots birds. Oh, I should add only 2 years. He took da boy for years. Anyway, I think what you are sacrificing this Saturday will pay off in the end. Juss sayin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2013)

Severe heartburn .


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Severe heartburn .



Got any Alka-Seltzer? (not cold relief, plain ol heartburn relief) Works like Majic for me, and quick.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Your fish committing suicide again?


Nope, just getting the schools built back up after the great fish plague of 2013 wiped out most of the tank several weeks ago. I think it came from some neon tetra's i bought at Pet Supermarket( kinda like a Petsmart). 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Every since I've ask H22 to take me on a dove shoot, nobody gots birds. Oh, I should add only 2 years. He took da boy for years. Anyway, I think what you are sacrificing this Saturday will pay off in the end. Juss sayin.


What you do is go to the Upland Forum, find a dove shoot in your area, contact and sign up for it and then TELL Hornet you are going, does he want to go? 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Severe heartburn .


Whacha eat? 

I fried some chicken hot wings, sauteed mushrooms, saffron rice, and some leftover lady finger pea's. Most excellent!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Every since I've ask H22 to take me on a dove shoot, nobody gots birds. Oh, I should add only 2 years. He took da boy for years. Anyway, I think what you are sacrificing this Saturday will pay off in the end. Juss sayin.



I'd give you my spot on our dove field but you are located 'over yonder'


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 5, 2013)

Shepherds pie with some kick... I added fresh jalapeno slices to it.. Gootadeaf riteder


----------



## RNC (Sep 5, 2013)

Sweet critter hauler ya found there Nic !


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, all!
> I've talked with a few of you about whats going in my and my wifes life right now but wanted to update all of you.
> My wife Helen( Bubbette) has a yearly mammogram since having breast cancer in 2001. This most recent mammogram showed some abnormal spots in the left breast. When she had a pre-op x-ray done, a small dime sized nodule was found in the left lung.
> We got the biopsy results back late yesterday afternoon and the results were negative for cancer as far as the breast tissue. It was all age related calcifications.
> ...



Glad the cancer results were negative!! Many, Many happy thoughts sent y'alls way!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Got any Alka-Seltzer? (not cold relief, plain ol heartburn relief) Works like Majic for me, and quick.



Will get Dawn to get some, been taking Zantac. 




rhbama3 said:


> Nope, just getting the schools built back up after the great fish plague of 2013 wiped out most of the tank several weeks ago. I think it came from some neon tetra's i bought at Pet Supermarket( kinda like a Petsmart).
> 
> What you do is go to the Upland Forum, find a dove shoot in your area, contact and sign up for it and then TELL Hornet you are going, does he want to go?
> 
> ...





Had it for 2 days, had a turkey sammich tonight ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will get Dawn to get some, been taking Zantac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doc, you got any baking soda around there? I doubt it, but it is a quick fix with about a teaspoonful in a 3 finger shot of water and slugged down like an alka seltzer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Doc, you got any baking soda around there? I doubt it, but it is a quick fix with about a teaspoonful in a 3 finger shot of water and slugged down like an alka seltzer.





Naw Chief, I'm at work, but thanks for the advice !!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Congrats on the report from the Doc Court!
> 
> It's a long road. Once you put it on, it's heck to get it back off.
> 
> ...



Being skinny aint all its cracked up to be. All my childhood life I was called bones, anorexic, etc.... 

After havin kids....well....now I'm just pudgy & I'm ok with that! 



Nicodemus said:


> Got my new ride fixed up like I want it.



Nice lookin truck Nic. I like what you've done to it!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Congrats again!



THANK You!!!! 



Crickett said:


>



Thank you, too!!



turtlebug said:


> Congrats on the report from the Doc Court!
> 
> It's a long road. Once you put it on, it's heck to get it back off.
> 
> ...



I'm the same height. I'm glad for it, too. My mom is 5'4" and the same weight I was....HOLY MOLY!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Got my new ride fixed up like I want it.



Sure is purty!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw Chief, I'm at work, but thanks for the advice !!



Figgerd you were, only other one I know of that you may possibly have on hand, is chewing some sugar free gum for about 30 mins, never heard that one before, but just read it.

Severe Heartburn sux!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey Shuga!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2013)

No No:


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 5, 2013)

Dear God. My shoulder been bothering me for a few days but nothing out of the ordinary.

I was just a snoozing and when I rolled over, something popped. I swear it feels like someone just tried to twist my am slap off of my body.

If I had that Blue Cross card in my hand right now I'd be sitting in the ER.

One more week.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Dear God. My shoulder been bothering me for a few days but nothing out of the ordinary.
> 
> I was just a snoozing and when I rolled over, something popped. I swear it feels like someone just tried to twist my am slap off of my body.
> 
> ...





OUCH !!!  Ice it ???


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> OUCH !!!  Ice it ???



Did that, went to Wal-Mart for more Advil, just got out of a hot shower and am trying to dry my hair. 

Lemme see if I can grab three hours of sleep at least. 

Feels like somebody jammed an ice pick straight to the center of the joint and left it there. Got a feeling that rotator folded up like the ortho said it might do. 


Night Quack


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 6, 2013)

Well looky there.


----------



## slip (Sep 6, 2013)

Hope your shoulder feels better Tbug


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 6, 2013)

TGIF TO ALL OF YOU FELLOW DRIVELERS!!!

I have got to get to the truck lines and pick up a shipment and get it processed and delivered later this morning.  Didn't get any sleep yet but I sure need some good coffee to keep me awake until I get finished.

Gobblin, hurry up with that coffee!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2013)

dang EE you sure do need a cup this AM  

safe travels.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 6, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> dang EE you sure do need a cup this AM
> 
> safe travels.





Thanks Gobblin, You are always right on time with your coffee!!! Gotta get gone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Did that, went to Wal-Mart for more Advil, just got out of a hot shower and am trying to dry my hair.
> 
> Lemme see if I can grab three hours of sleep at least.
> 
> ...





I can relate to rotator cuff's, I've had 4 surgeries on my right shoulder, cut twice, scoped twice.


PAINFUL !!! 


Hope ya got some rest.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks slip and Quack. Yep, three hours. 

Little better. Achey, not quite so sharp now.

Time to head off to work.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2013)

Mernin idjits. Just passin through, see ya later.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2013)

Good morning Today is my Friday. Prayers for all that need em. Boiled eggs is whats fo breakfast this morning. Now if i just had a some bacon to go with.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 6, 2013)

Jus' walkin' around, people readin'.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 6, 2013)

werd up


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2013)

Mornin P.P., i meant T.P.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin P.P., i meant T.P.



Mornin', mud. I know whacha meant.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 6, 2013)

P.P..........that made me giggle


----------



## T.P. (Sep 6, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> P.P..........that made me giggle



P.P. is crazy.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 6, 2013)

Too early for y'all to be gigglin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> P.P..........that made me giggle



Pssst........... hey, can i quit smiling and nodding now?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Too early for y'all to be gigglin.



Toot


----------



## Crickett (Sep 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well looky there.





Hope your shoulder feels better! 



mudracing101 said:


> Good morning Today is my Friday. Prayers for all that need em. Boiled eggs is whats fo breakfast this morning. Now if i just had a some bacon to go with.



Mmmmmm......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2013)

'Mornin ya buncha holes !!!  Gotta crash soon, bunch to do today . . .


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 6, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hope your shoulder feels better! .



Thanks Crickett  





Ordering reeds for Mini-Me. Them thangs are gettin on up there.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Mornin ya buncha holes !!!  Gotta crash soon, bunch to do today . . .



Later Quack!



I gotta go teach my youngins!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Later Quack!
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta go teach my youngins!





Good luck to ya gal !!! Be easy on 'em, it's FRIDAY !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2013)

mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Later Quack!
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta go teach my youngins!


Morning


mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2013)

So much for sleep, yard crew just pulled up. 

I'm gonna time 'em.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2013)

Mornin youngins.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin P.P., i meant T.P.





T.P. said:


> Mornin', mud. I know whacha meant.





hdm03 said:


> P.P..........that made me giggle





T.P. said:


> P.P. is crazy.





turtlebug said:


> Too early for y'all to be gigglin.



toot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Toot


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2013)

Hope that shoulder gets better,turtle. I've been having some issues with mine also. Don't know what it is, but yrs ago I dislocated it playing football in a park one day with friends. Then I injured it on a job once many yrs later. Doctor said it was bursitis


----------



## T.P. (Sep 6, 2013)

It's me Keebs. How you doin'?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2013)

T.P. said:


> It's me Keebs. How you doin'?


 Hit da door running!  Gotta count the concession bag and get bills ready to go out............. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 How you is?

Mernin folks!!!!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hit da door running!  Gotta count the concession bag and get bills ready to go out.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm good.....

Be careful with all that runnin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> So much for sleep, yard crew just pulled up.
> 
> I'm gonna time 'em.




In/out in 25 minutes, yard cut, pool etc edged/weedeatin, driveway and pool cool decking blown off, they be some fast lil Miggies !!! 


That's all the excitement I can handle ...


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope that shoulder gets better,turtle. I've been having some issues with mine also. Don't know what it is, but yrs ago I dislocated it playing football in a park one day with friends. Then I injured it on a job once many yrs later. Doctor said it was bursitis



Then you know, shoulder pain is a royal female dog. 

Just ticks me off, I can still draw my bow but I can hardly pick a coffee cup up off of the counter. Sleep is getting harder and harder. I'm a side sleeper so my right arm is being brutalized.  

He said it would require surgery eventually but I just don't want to. 





T.P. said:


> It's me Keebs. How you doin'?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hit da door running!  Gotta count the concession bag and get bills ready to go out.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Grab me one of them big dill pickles from the concession stand pweeze.    

I haven't had one of them in a long time. Concession stand pickles and nachos are da bestest.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I'm good.....
> 
> Be careful with all that runnin.


 believe me, I ain't in high gear..............


turtlebug said:


> Then you know, shoulder pain is a royal female dog.
> 
> Just ticks me off, I can still draw my bow but I can hardly pick a coffee cup up off of the counter. Sleep is getting harder and harder. I'm a side sleeper so my right arm is being brutalized.
> 
> He said it would require surgery eventually but I just don't want to.


Surgery won't fix mine, I have to just do "re-hab" on it and yes, picking up a coffee cup can be an awaking moment!
Duh, like I didn't recognize him in that new outfit...... ppppfftt, he's such a noobie!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


 Jeffro


Keebs said:


> Hit da door running!  Gotta count the concession bag and get bills ready to go out.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey babay.



turtlebug said:


> Grab me one of them big dill pickles from the concession stand pweeze.
> 
> I haven't had one of them in a long time. Concession stand pickles and nachos are da bestest.



I love me one of them big dill pickles 
Turtle butt, hee hee makes me giggle


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> In/out in 25 minutes, yard cut, pool etc edged/weedeatin, driveway and pool cool decking blown off, they be some fast lil Miggies !!!
> 
> 
> That's all the excitement I can handle ...



Night night!



Keebs said:


> Hit da door running!  Gotta count the concession bag and get bills ready to go out.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhhhhh.......No running, children! No No:

 



turtlebug said:


> Then you know, shoulder pain is a royal female dog.
> 
> Just ticks me off, I can still draw my bow but I can hardly pick a coffee cup up off of the counter. Sleep is getting harder and harder. I'm a side sleeper so my right arm is being brutalized.
> 
> He said it would require surgery eventually but I just don't want to.



Yep, same here.....a side sleeper. I know exactly what you mean about not being able to lift something, but some other task is not as bad of an issue. 

Strange that you mention your bow, when I injured the shoulder the 2nd time, it was right before bow season. I was going to therapy because the company I was working for made me go. 

Anyway, the therapy was killing me and I wanted to get out and start shooting my bow before the season rolled in. I did, and I could not pull it all the way back on the first day. The 2nd day I did, once. The 3rd day I did twice, and so on, and so on. 

By the time bow season rolled around, I could pull it all day long. Personally, I believe pulling my bow helped it more than the therapy. It didn't act up for at least a year after that, but that was many moons ago.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2013)

Dang................ Why they want me to werk on a Friday.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang................ Why they want me to werk on a Friday.



I'll never understand it.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 6, 2013)

Mud said "turtle butt" 




Giggle





Toot


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro
> Hey babay.
> 
> 
> ...



Turtle butt???? 

toot toot toot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2013)

We used to squeeeeeeze dem big pickles and squirt people with the juice down below us in da stands.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> believe me, I ain't in high gear..............
> 
> Surgery won't fix mine, I have to just do "re-hab" on it and yes, picking up a coffee cup can be an awaking moment!
> Duh, like I didn't recognize him in that new outfit...... ppppfftt, he's such a noobie!



I've done the rehab thing. It helps but a cortisone shot would be VERY welcomed right now.  

He was tryin to be all stealthy and stuff but he's entirely too obvious.   





mudracing101 said:


> I love me one of them big dill pickles
> Turtle butt, hee hee makes me giggle




Leave my butt outta this.  





Jeff C. said:


> Night night!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Shooting the bow don't bother it, even though that's how I wrecked it. Now when I thought about going back to right handed, the problem was I couldn't stand to hold the bow straight out in front of me with my left arm.  I can't draw with it, but I can't hold with it.


----------



## kracker (Sep 6, 2013)

Morning folks! 

See y'all later...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2013)

Heyyyyy, kracker!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 6, 2013)

Heyyyy


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 6, 2013)

Wait; I'm not kracker


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 6, 2013)

i'm me


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2013)

kracker said:


> Morning folks!
> 
> See y'all later...



You just got here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> i'm me



Tryer!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 6, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> i'm cropdusting



Yeah, we know. 








Hiya Kracker.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Tryer!



I didn't even know it was happening cause I had the giggles


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, we know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will be this afternoon........I'm thinking Waffle House and their hashbrowns scattered; smothered and topped with chili fo lunch


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 6, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I will be this afternoon........I'm thinking Waffle House and their hashbrowns scattered; smothered and topped with chili fo lunch



I had to take another Zantac just from reading that.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2013)

Some body wasnt paying attention


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 6, 2013)

I like breakin rules.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I will be this afternoon........I'm thinking Waffle House and their hashbrowns scattered; smothered and topped with chili fo lunch



MMMMMMMMMMMMM, scattered,  double covered, topped and peppered


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMMM, scattered,  double covered, topped and peppered



nice......I think I'll give the peppered a try.  Dang I'm hawngy now


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 6, 2013)

Daniel brought doughnuts.   

I can't eat the rest of the day now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2013)

I want a doughnut


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I want a doughnut



Come getcha one. He brought plenty.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Come getcha one. He brought plenty.



Unfortunately i cant leave till lunch, by then i'll be ready for meat and taters, but if you could stick one in your pocket i'll take it when i see ya again.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 6, 2013)

Jus' readin' some words and laughin'.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2013)

WOBERRRT!!!!!!!!!!!
Tell Bubbette I've got her (and ya'll) in my prayers!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Unfortunately i cant leave till lunch, by then i'll be ready for meat and taters, but if you could stick one in your pocket i'll take it when i see ya again.



The chocolate would melt and I'd be sticky. Then I'd be mad.

I'll just bring you a fresh one when I see ya again.  





T.P. said:


> Jus' readin' some words and laughin'.




Go pick a fight with woodsman69, that'll give you something productive to do.  





Keebs said:


> WOBERRRT!!!!!!!!!!!
> Tell Bubbette I've got her (and ya'll) in my prayers!




I heard ya slap in Valdosta, I know he heard you.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I heard ya slap in Valdosta, I know he heard you.


Good, at least I know I ain't lost my touch!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Good, at least I know I ain't lost my touch!



Honey, that will never happen.    





FWEEPY!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Honey, that will never happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what can I say, Izgifted...........


----------



## T.P. (Sep 6, 2013)

<--------Popcorn. The youngin wanted popcorn for breakfast.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> what can I say, Izgifted...........




 





T.P. said:


> <--------Popcorn. The youngin wanted popcorn for breakfast.




Mine had black olives for supper last night.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 6, 2013)

I drank my suppa last night.........now I be starving.......gonna be a early runch today


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I drank my suppa last night.........now I be starving.......gonna be a early runch today



Feetsball make you drank too


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2013)

T.P. said:


> <--------Popcorn. The youngin wanted popcorn for breakfast.


and you allowed it???


turtlebug said:


> Mine had black olives for supper last night.


I saw that and thought...............


hdm03 said:


> I drank my suppa last night.........now I be starving.......gonna be a early runch today





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Feetsball make you drank too


Lawd you two, too, to........................


----------



## T.P. (Sep 6, 2013)

BRB. Gotta take care of something right quick...


----------



## T.P. (Sep 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> and you allowed it???



Sometimes I get too tired to fight the little midget person.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I saw that and thought...............



We are an olive devouring family.  

Band practice for four hours after school. Bait worked outside all day. Everyone was so tired and they were hot and worn out, nobody really wanted anything.

The olives were cool but filling. I figured there were worse things she could want to eat.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 6, 2013)

Has anyone seen TP?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 6, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Has anyone seen TP?



Who?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> who?



p.p.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 6, 2013)

And where has ri-durt been?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Has anyone seen TP?


He be makin popcorn.


hdm03 said:


> And where has ri-durt been?


Him and Strang done went MIA.


I'z hawngry. Gots a Manwich burger fer lunch. Wish I had some takeachips to go wiff it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> And where has ri-durt been?




He's embarrassed cause Billy got bof pairs of his speedos off da clothesline......probably out shoppin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2013)

Nightmare @ Jeff C.'s today. Prepping food for that wedding tomorrow that MizT is catering. 

Gettin ready to cook 20 lbs of pasta. 


I need Chief back in my title, please.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Has anyone seen TP?





turtlebug said:


> Who?





hdm03 said:


> p.p.



 Ya'll are killin me


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Sometimes I get too tired to fight the little midget person.


lawd she done got you wrapped 'bout like my LilD did (does) her Diddy!


turtlebug said:


> We are an olive devouring family.
> 
> Band practice for four hours after school. Bait worked outside all day. Everyone was so tired and they were hot and worn out, nobody really wanted anything.
> 
> The olives were cool but filling. I figured there were worse things she could want to eat.


Don't care for no olives........... but I have & will eat popcorn for SUPPER........... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> He be makin popcorn.
> 
> Him and Strang done went MIA.
> 
> ...


I got some chips here, want me to fax them to you?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2013)

Poof!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> lawd she done got you wrapped 'bout like my LilD did (does) her Diddy!
> 
> Don't care for no olives........... but I have & will eat popcorn for SUPPER...........
> 
> I got some chips here, want me to fax them to you?


Yes, please and I'll take one of them pickles too. And thank you.


mudracing101 said:


> Poof!!!!!!!!!!!



really.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Poof!!!!!!!!!!!


 go look, I can't.............. 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yes, please and I'll take one of them pickles too. And thank you.
> 
> 
> really.


Iz on it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2013)

Love me some olives


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2013)

Just heard a chipmunk.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2013)

I get a break and y'all run oft


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I get a break and y'all run oft


I'm here Chief........... trying to lay low for a while.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2013)

Nic.......Help!!!!


http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8066615&postcount=186


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2013)

I keep goin to da wrong thread


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic.......Help!!!!
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8066615&postcount=186




20 pounds of pasta?? All at one time?? How you gonna do that without scorchin` it?

Sure better keep it stirred!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic.......Help!!!!
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8066615&postcount=186





Jeff C. said:


> I keep goin to da wrong thread


confuzzin ain't it?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'm here Chief........... trying to lay low for a while.......


Why we layin low


Nicodemus said:


> 20 pounds of pasta?? All at one time?? How you gonna do that without scorchin` it?
> 
> Sure better keep it stirred!!



I don't think he needs help wiff da pasta.
See red text.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2013)

lunch


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why we layin low
> 
> 
> I don't think he needs help wiff da pasta.
> See red text.






Thank You very much!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> lunch



bammmmmm!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why we layin low
> 
> 
> I don't think he needs help wiff da pasta.
> See red text.





Oh...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh...



I've got a big ol propane boiler, gonna do it in 10 lb batches.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got a big ol propane boiler, gonna do it in 10 lb batches.


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 6, 2013)

Good afternoon. Howz all my sissy men buddies doin


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2013)

Lol!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank You very much!!





Nicodemus said:


> Oh...


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 6, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Good afternoon. Howz all my sissy men buddies doin



Fabulous!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 6, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Good afternoon. Howz all my sissy men buddies doin



Not too good. My hair isn't cooperating this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Good afternoon. Howz all my sissy men buddies doin




Well, Hellooooo there, Big Boy!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why we layin low
> 
> 
> I don't think he needs help wiff da pasta.
> See red text.


Mud dared me to post sumthin & then Nic went  and I was like  and Mud was all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 <--- innocent acting, so then I went 


Nicodemus said:


> Oh...


bless yo heart......... we still luv ya ta pieces though!


Hornet22 said:


> Good afternoon. Howz all my sissy men buddies doin


and you get your answer right fast like!


hdm03 said:


> Fabulous!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 6, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Not too good. My hair isn't cooperating this morning.



I've been telling you to change conditioners........do you listen????  NO!!!!  You don't listen to me anymore.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 6, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I've been telling you to change conditioners........do you listen????  NO!!!!  You don't listen to me anymore.



I did change conditioners. I went from Ivory to Irish Spring. Its still so dry I can't do anything with it. It has zero bounce.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Mud dared me to post sumthin & then Nic went  and I was like  and Mud was all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slip (Sep 6, 2013)

My back is starting to hurt from shoveling so much Bull lately, but im not worried ... im just about to get all Hippo with people.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I saw dat. Took me a while, but I'z found it cause I'z good dat way. You leart me well.
> 
> 
> Hare Moose is yo fwiend.


 on both accounts, my sista from another mista!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2013)

slip said:


> My back is starting to hurt from shoveling so much Bull lately, but im not worried ... im just about to get all Hippo with people.


 you just need more company then you delegate chores to them & you supervise.............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2013)

slip said:


> My back is starting to hurt from shoveling so much Bull lately, but im not worried ... im just about to get all Hippo with people.



Dang Slip.................... right here at lunch.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 6, 2013)

Opps.......excuse me


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2013)

*Pray For Grant Terrell
*

* Grant is back in his room and doing good.
*


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> *Pray For Grant Terrell
> *
> 
> * Grant is back in his room and doing good.
> *


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> We used to squeeeeeeze dem big pickles and squirt people with the juice down below us in da stands.





THAT made me giggle . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>





Whatsamatta lil feller ???



You be likin da big pickles too ???


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatsamatta lil feller ???
> 
> 
> 
> You be likin da big pickles too ???



I had no idear that chiefhole was so kanky


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 6, 2013)

Surgery was a success, wife is in recovery.....thank you Lord.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Surgery was a success, wife is in recovery.....thank you Lord.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> THAT made me giggle . . .



Toot



hdm03 said:


> I had no idear that chiefhole was so kanky


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Surgery was a success, wife is in recovery.....thank you Lord.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Surgery was a success, wife is in recovery.....thank you Lord.



 Glad to hear it, blood. Hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2013)

MizT just saw my title!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2013)

Longest day EVA. and I been busy too.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Surgery was a success, wife is in recovery.....thank you Lord.



Excellent news Blood!!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Longest day EVA. and I been busy too.



This day is dragging


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Longest day EVA. and I been busy too.





hdm03 said:


> This day is dragging





Not for me ???


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Surgery was a success, wife is in recovery.....thank you Lord.


Good Deal!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 6, 2013)

You're welcome.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT just saw my title!!!!





Wonder if Keebs has seen hers?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2013)

It's HOT out there. My happy booty will be floatin in da pool when I'z gets home.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 6, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Wonder if Keebs has seen hers?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Wonder if Keebs has seen hers?



I genery don't  cause I'm the one that's got to clean it up. But...................


----------



## Crickett (Sep 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> *Pray For Grant Terrell
> *
> 
> * Grant is back in his room and doing good.
> *







blood on the ground said:


> Surgery was a success, wife is in recovery.....thank you Lord.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Wonder if Keebs has seen hers?


 I'm UNBANDED!!!!!!!!!! you snuck that'n in on me!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I genery don't  cause I'm the one that's got to clean it up. But...................


 you know I can't get mad at that 'ol grouch, I luvs him too much!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 6, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Wonder if Keebs has seen hers?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I genery don't  cause I'm the one that's got to clean it up. But...................


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2013)

Crickett said:


>


 read back, we posted 'bout the same time!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> read back, we posted 'bout the same time!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 6, 2013)

1 hour and 45 minutes


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 6, 2013)

Where is TP?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 6, 2013)

And Strang?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'm UNBANDED!!!!!!!!!! you snuck that'n in on me!
> 
> you know I can't get mad at that 'ol grouch, I luvs him too much!




 



Crickett said:


>





Let me do some thinkin`...


----------



## Crickett (Sep 6, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Let me do some thinkin`...


----------



## T.P. (Sep 6, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Where is TP?



Right here, kuz.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Let me do some thinkin`...


need some help??


Crickett said:


>


toolate!


T.P. said:


> Right here, kuz.


you moved, I saw ya!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you moved, I saw ya!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Surgery was a success, wife is in recovery.....thank you Lord.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's HOT out there. My happy booty will be floatin in da pool when I'z gets home.


So many ways i could go with this, but i'll play pretty.



hdm03 said:


> And Strang?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 6, 2013)

OK.....I admit it; I was tryin'


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm kinda tired of bein da "Monkey master"  lil help ???


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 6, 2013)

My wife was standing nude, looking in the bedroom mirror.

She was not happy with what she saw and said to me,
"I feel horrible; I look old, fat and ugly. I really need you
to pay me a compliment.'

I replied, "Your eyesight's dang near perfect."


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2013)

1 more batch of pasta, wound up doing 5 lb batches. Been multitasking too.....whewwww!  Got plenty more to do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gonna fry all that bacon in da moanin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> 1 more batch of pasta, wound up doing 5 lb batches. Been multitasking too.....whewwww!  Got plenty more to do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang bro' how many people you feedin?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 6, 2013)

I just got really hungry.  





We haven't had one single patient all day long. This has been the LONGEST day evah! 

The other girl has gone home, I got 51 minutes. Lord please keep me awake that long.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang bro' how many people you feedin?



125 invited, don't know how many will actually show.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 6, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> My wife was standing nude, looking in the bedroom mirror.
> 
> She was not happy with what she saw and said to me,
> "I feel horrible; I look old, fat and ugly. I really need you
> ...



That was very hurtful.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 6, 2013)

T.P. said:


> That was very hurtful.



I don't even get it.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> 125 invited, don't know how many will actually show.


Now that's what I call ambitious...


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> 125 invited, don't know how many will actually show.



I'll take the leftovers.   






Is the forum starting its nightly lag early or what?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now that's what I call ambitious...



I'm just da Chief!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2013)

Mig, I've got 300 sliders and vegetables to grill tomorrow in a 2.5 hr window including set up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mig, I've got 300 sliders and vegetables to grill tomorrow in a 2.5 hr window including set up.


Better you than me!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm blind . .


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm blind . .



You're gonna be after I poke your eyeballs out if you call me while I'm at work again.   

Whachoo want?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm blind . .



Your mama warned you that would happen


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mig, I've got 300 sliders and vegetables to grill tomorrow in a 2.5 hr window including set up.



You da man Chief. You da man. 
You gonna torch dim sliders


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm kinda tired of bein da "Monkey master"  lil help ???





hdm03 said:


> My wife was standing nude, looking in the bedroom mirror.
> 
> She was not happy with what she saw and said to me,
> "I feel horrible; I look old, fat and ugly. I really need you
> ...


Pics or it didnt happen


Jeff C. said:


> 1 more batch of pasta, wound up doing 5 lb batches. Been multitasking too.....whewwww!  Got plenty more to do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm blind . .





hdm03 said:


> Your mama warned you that would happen


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm blind . .







hdm03 said:


> Your mama warned you that would happen



 

It didn happen ova night!




mrs. hornet22 said:


> You da man Chief. You da man.
> You gonna torch dim sliders



Thinkin bout it!  MizT said, NO.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2013)

Break time!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Break time!



Its fixin to be Miller time!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Its fixin to be Miller time!



Word


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2013)

Keebs lets go, ya'll have a good weekend , i'm out.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 6, 2013)

Hospitals' are the worst place to spend a Friday night


----------



## Crickett (Sep 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> toolate!



I ain't skeered of an Old & Ornery Admin!



Jeff C. said:


> 1 more batch of pasta, wound up doing 5 lb batches. Been multitasking too.....whewwww!  Got plenty more to do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







blood on the ground said:


> Hospitals' are the worst place to spend a Friday night



 I sowwy! 

Hope she's doin ok?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs lets go, ya'll have a good weekend , i'm out.


Right behind ya.............. dang, look at dat................. never mind........


blood on the ground said:


> Hospitals' are the worst place to spend a Friday night


: any night sweetie, hope she recoups quick!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 6, 2013)

You all be some good folks


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2013)

MAAANNNDDYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Guess what Iz doing???????

In my recliner listening to the "only" Fooball game that I care about......... Irwin vs Fitzgerald........... Irwin hasn't beat them since 1999, we are giving them a run for their money tonight, baby!! Yeah Come'on!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> MAAANNNDDYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Guess what Iz doing???????
> 
> In my recliner listening to the "only" Fooball game that I care about......... Irwin vs Fitzgerald........... Irwin hasn't beat them since 1999, we are giving them a run for their money tonight, baby!! Yeah Come'on!!



HEY ... dat's what Iz doing too ... 'cept it's WaCo vs ECI!  Ya'll winning??


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> HEY ... dat's what Iz doing too ... 'cept it's WaCo vs ECI!  Ya'll winning??



Right now, but something is going on, a safety or something, out of bounds then not........... radio even had dead air.... times like THIS is when I wish I was there to SEE it!!! grrrr!
How ya'll doing???


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2013)

Tag, Irwin hasn't beat Fitz since 1999, and even one of the guys that I work with says if Irwin is going to win, this is their year to do it but the "smack talk" that's been going on, it's gonna be close......... and the ONE Irwin t-shirt I keep out year to year is the 1999 Irwin shirt, yeah...........oh crap, Canes just scored, I think we're tied!!!! 20 to 20!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Right now, but something is going on, a safety or something, out of bounds then not........... radio even had dead air.... times like THIS is when I wish I was there to SEE it!!! grrrr!
> How ya'll doing???



It's a running clock.  We're up 43-13 (in spite of the home cooking over in Twin City) and still have a full quarter to play.  We have this one in hand ... I think I'll start cheering for Big Red too!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mig, I've got 300 sliders and vegetables to grill tomorrow in a 2.5 hr window including set up.



What time's supper??? 



Oh yeah, I finally got some results on the state boards! 


*I'M A REAL NURSE NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> What time's supper???
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Remember what I said about them needles now. No No:


----------



## Crickett (Sep 6, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> What time's supper???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Congrats!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 6, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Remember what I said about them needles now. No No:



That you wanted only the BIGGEST and SHARPEST?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> That you wanted only the BIGGEST and SHARPEST?




Grrr....


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2013)

This is the way i felt after this day at work:


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2013)

Congrats sugar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2013)

It's late for me


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2013)

Bam


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> What time's supper???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




    

I'll save ya some, if there's any left! Congratulations Cortney!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 6, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Grrr....





Is this what happens when you shave??


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> This is the way i felt after this day at work:



   

Sorry your day went like that, but that was hilarious!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Is this what happens when you shave??





Maybe, but I`m not sure. It`s been 41 years since I was clean shaven.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Congrats sugar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks, Mud!!!!!



Jeff C. said:


> I'll save ya some, if there's any left! Congratulations Cortney!



Woo Hoo it feels good to finally know!! I know I couldn't have failed it, but man I was gettin' worried!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks, Mud!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Woo Hoo it feels good to finally know!! I know I couldn't have failed it, but man I was gettin' worried!!



pppffftt, I never had a worry!! Congrats Girl, you DESERVE a throw down!!!!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 6, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh yeah, I finally got some results on the state boards!
> 
> 
> *I'M A REAL NURSE NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!*





Sugar Plum said:


> Woo Hoo it feels good to finally know!! I know I couldn't have failed it, but man I was gettin' worried!!


Congratulations!!

I knew you could do it!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2013)

Night folks...gotta bizzy day tomorrow.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Night folks...gotta bizzy day tomorrow.


Later Jeffro!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2013)

Thank you all for not only being my "sounding board" but my *confidants* as needed.  If it weren't for most of ya'll, I KNOW, without a doubt, I would not still be here........ there is so much sadness & depression around us but with you guys, it makes life worth living and I know I am not the only one to admit it.  We all "hide" stuff at times but thankfully some of us can see through the smoke & mirror acts  we all put up.  At this moment, nothing to worry about, I just wanted  say thanks, not only for myself but for others that haven't expressed the need yet..............."Ma Hen" signing out with a big 'ol THANK YOU!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Thank you all for not only being my "sounding board" but my *confidants* as needed.  If it weren't for most of ya'll, I KNOW, without a doubt, I would not still be here........ there is so much sadness & depression around us but with you guys, it makes life worth living and I know I am not the only one to admit it.  We all "hide" stuff at times but thankfully some of us can see through the smoke & mirror acts  we all put up.  At this moment, nothing to worry about, I just wanted  say thanks, not only for myself but for others that haven't expressed the need yet..............."Ma Hen" signing out with a big 'ol THANK YOU!!


Love ya Ma Hen!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 7, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> What time's supper???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



congrats Sugar 

Trying to find a special blend for sugar and this seems fitting


----------



## Hankus (Sep 7, 2013)

congrats Sucker Punch


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Later Jeffro!!



Sure thing RUTT  say hello to Ms Tag for me!



Keebs said:


> Thank you all for not only being my "sounding board" but my *confidants* as needed.  If it weren't for most of ya'll, I KNOW, without a doubt, I would not still be here........ there is so much sadness & depression around us but with you guys, it makes life worth living and I know I am not the only one to admit it.  We all "hide" stuff at times but thankfully some of us can see through the smoke & mirror acts  we all put up.  At this moment, nothing to worry about, I just wanted  say thanks, not only for myself but for others that haven't expressed the need yet..............."Ma Hen" signing out with a big 'ol THANK YOU!!



Know where ya comin from, Keebsy!   



gobbleinwoods said:


> congrats Sugar
> 
> Trying to find a special blend for sugar and this seems fitting



Sure does, now if I could just get her to come IV me 

Mornin gobblin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2013)

Mornin Hank, workin today or shootin dove?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Thank you all for not only being my "sounding board" but my *confidants* as needed.  If it weren't for most of ya'll, I KNOW, without a doubt, I would not still be here........ there is so much sadness & depression around us but with you guys, it makes life worth living and I know I am not the only one to admit it.  We all "hide" stuff at times but thankfully some of us can see through the smoke & mirror acts  we all put up.  At this moment, nothing to worry about, I just wanted  say thanks, not only for myself but for others that haven't expressed the need yet..............."Ma Hen" signing out with a big 'ol THANK YOU!!





Quit all that!  





Ma Hen...


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Thank you all for not only being my "sounding board" but my *confidants* as needed.  If it weren't for most of ya'll, I KNOW, without a doubt, I would not still be here........ there is so much sadness & depression around us but with you guys, it makes life worth living and I know I am not the only one to admit it.  We all "hide" stuff at times but thankfully some of us can see through the smoke & mirror acts  we all put up.  At this moment, nothing to worry about, I just wanted  say thanks, not only for myself but for others that haven't expressed the need yet..............."Ma Hen" signing out with a big 'ol THANK YOU!!



Girl, we done had one discussion this week bout stuff like this. I know how you feel. We're just alike in that sense. 


Cept you got them purdy blue eyes.   






Cats won, Lowndes lost.   




Hey Nick, you bringing that hawt new ride to FPG???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2013)

What's all the cacklin about here this mernin?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2013)

Moanin'......
I am NOT looking forward to a drive to Statesboro today. I realized last night that its been 16 days since i actually had a day were i  actually stayed home.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Moanin'......
> I am NOT looking forward to a drive to Statesboro today. I realized last night that its been 16 days since i actually had a day were i  actually stayed home.


Looks like that's gonna get stretched out a bit huh? 

I had plans to take the kid fishing today (all 6ft. of him) since he's been busy with XC Meets the past few weekends. I even made sure none of the contractors would be working today. All was a go, then I get a text late last night that one of them has decided to work today. 

Enjoy your time with your daughter, I can't seem to buy time with Colin now days.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like that's gonna get stretched out a bit huh?
> 
> I had plans to take the kid fishing today (all 6ft. of him) since he's been busy with XC Meets the past few weekends. I even made sure none of the contractors would be working today. All was a go, then I get a text late last night that one of them has decided to work today.
> 
> Enjoy your time with your daughter, I can't seem to buy time with Colin now days.



I know what you mean. 
Harry Chapin's "Cats in the Cradle" song nails life with kids to a T.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 7, 2013)

Woo Hoo!!!! 

Bow season is upon us. Skeeters, red bugs, ticks, heat, humidity....

I'm jacked.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I know what you mean.
> Harry Chapin's "Cats in the Cradle" song nails life with kids to a T.


I can't listen to that song. I ticks me off royally.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 7, 2013)

Mernin kids


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Woo Hoo!!!!
> 
> Bow season is upon us. Skeeters, red bugs, ticks, heat, humidity....
> 
> I'm jacked.


I still don't even know what tree's are left on my lease. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can't listen to that song. I ticks me off royally.


It doesnt tick me off, but i do have a lot of regrets. 



blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids



Mornin', botg!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 7, 2013)

Does anyone know how to go about getting those fundraiser magnets in bulk for cheap? 

I've been scouring the internet looking to see if I could manage a bulk order of those gold ribbon magnets or the bracelets, the gold "Childhood Cancer" ones.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 7, 2013)

Pull butter out of the fridge and put it on the counter.

Pull muffins out of the oven.

Grab a plate, put muffins on it, butter muffins.

Turn around to put butter back in fridge.

Open fridge door.

Kitten comes flying off of the bottom shelf. 




Mimi is just a little chilly right now.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 7, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like that's gonna get stretched out a bit huh?
> 
> I had plans to take the kid fishing today (all 6ft. of him) since he's been busy with XC Meets the past few weekends. I even made sure none of the contractors would be working today. All was a go, then I get a text late last night that one of them has decided to work today.
> 
> Enjoy your time with your daughter, I can't seem to buy time with Colin now days.



I know what you mean. Especially with my work hours these days. 



rhbama3 said:


> I know what you mean.
> Harry Chapin's "Cats in the Cradle" song nails life with kids to a T.


 That song always hits a nerve. 



turtlebug said:


> Woo Hoo!!!!
> 
> Bow season is upon us. Skeeters, red bugs, ticks, heat, humidity....
> 
> I'm jacked.



Im ready (I hope). Going to pick up my fertilizer for my foodplots this morning. Next weekend in Wilkes county supposed to be highs in the upper 70's.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 7, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> What time's supper???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats miss Plum . Now I want some pics in uniform. 




Keebs said:


> Thank you all for not only being my "sounding board" but my *confidants* as needed.  If it weren't for most of ya'll, I KNOW, without a doubt, I would not still be here........ there is so much sadness & depression around us but with you guys, it makes life worth living and I know I am not the only one to admit it.  We all "hide" stuff at times but thankfully some of us can see through the smoke & mirror acts  we all put up.  At this moment, nothing to worry about, I just wanted  say thanks, not only for myself but for others that haven't expressed the need yet..............."Ma Hen" signing out with a big 'ol THANK YOU!!



Thank You for being MY sounding board in the past.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 7, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Pull butter out of the fridge and put it on the counter.
> 
> Pull muffins out of the oven.
> 
> ...



Cats are naturally cold critters.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Thank you all for not only being my "sounding board" but my *confidants* as needed.  If it weren't for most of ya'll, I KNOW, without a doubt, I would not still be here........ there is so much sadness & depression around us but with you guys, it makes life worth living and I know I am not the only one to admit it.  We all "hide" stuff at times but thankfully some of us can see through the smoke & mirror acts  we all put up.  At this moment, nothing to worry about, I just wanted  say thanks, not only for myself but for others that haven't expressed the need yet..............."Ma Hen" signing out with a big 'ol THANK YOU!!







turtlebug said:


> Pull butter out of the fridge and put it on the counter.
> 
> Pull muffins out of the oven.
> 
> ...


----------



## slip (Sep 7, 2013)

Good evening peoples ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Girl, we done had one discussion this week bout stuff like this. I know how you feel. We're just alike in that sense.
> 
> 
> Cept you got them purdy blue eyes.
> ...





No promises.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Sep 7, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Woo Hoo!!!!
> 
> Bow season is upon us. Skeeters, red bugs, ticks, heat, humidity....
> 
> I'm jacked.



I see you finally beat those Florida boys to the cappuccino or triple espresso?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2013)

about to head to Statesboro for the ballgame tonight. Good luck to all you lucky people who are sitting in a field waiting to shoot at the first doves of the season. 
See y'all later!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2013)

Dadgum, this thread sank faster than our bobbers fishin today. I did get a break on the jobsite and got to take Colin out to the pond on site, grab a handful of Catawba worms off the tree and make quick work of catchin some slab bream before I had to make sure all was well on the job and head back to do some fish cleanin. The best part was getting to spend some one on one time with my boy. That seems like it's getting near impossible to do now days.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 7, 2013)

Good job Miguel. I also managed to squeeze in some time with Sam today to shoot the bow we got from you. You just have to grab time where you can get it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Good job Miguel. I also managed to squeeze in some time with Sam today to shoot the bow we got from you. You just have to grab time where you can get it.


You got that right bro'.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2013)

turtlebug said:


>


Looks like it's just me and you.



Wanna play darts?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 7, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like it's just me and you.
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna play darts?



I'm more of a poker and pool playing gal.


I tend to aim for the booty when I'm playing darts.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I'm more of a poker and pool playing gal.
> 
> 
> I tend to aim for the booty when I'm playing darts.


Any of those work for me!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 7, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Any of those work for me!!!



 


I'm gonna start calling you "Old man" all the time.  

I couldn't resist when you answered the phone today.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2013)

Afternoon youngins, been under the weather for the last couple of Days. That UGA game helped me alot.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins, been under the weather for the last couple of Days. That UGA game helped me alot.



If you're still running a fever Monday, you better take yourself to the Doc.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I'm gonna start calling you "Old man" all the time.
> 
> I couldn't resist when you answered the phone today.


You can call me whatever you want, whenever you want, just as long as you call me. 


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins, been under the weather for the last couple of Days. That UGA game helped me alot.



Hope you don't have this snotty head chest congestion crap I've been fighting all week. Today was the first day I've felt half way human. 

Get to feelin better soon.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Cept you got them purdy blue eyes.


 you confuzzin me with my baby sis, ask Miggy what color my eyes are..........


Sterlo58 said:


> Thank You for being MY sounding board in the past.



 anytime......... goes for any of ya'll & ya'll know it!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins, been under the weather for the last couple of Days. That UGA game helped me alot.



that crud mess is still trying to relapse me some days too, just when I think I need to call the doc, it'll clear up......... dangedest stuff I've ever dealt with!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> If you're still running a fever Monday, you better take yourself to the Doc.



I will is almost 102 early this morning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you confuzzin me with my baby sis, ask Miggy what color my eyes are..........


Ms. Purtyeyes........


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ms. Purtyeyes........



~giggle~giggle~


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2013)

Evening Keebs


----------



## Doc_5729 (Sep 8, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hope you don't have this snotty head chest congestion crap I've been fighting all week. Today was the first day I've felt half way human.



That's it!! My nose has ran to the west coast and back twice and my chest feels like an elephant is sitting on it. And like KD, had a 102 fever this mornin.

Felt like a lill head cold coming on yesterday but this stuff slammed me today.

What have you been taking or have you found anything that works?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2013)

It is Sunday without the sun yet but the coffee might brighten your day until . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> That's it!! My nose has ran to the west coast and back twice and my chest feels like an elephant is sitting on it. And like KD, had a 102 fever this mornin.
> 
> Felt like a lill head cold coming on yesterday but this stuff slammed me today.
> 
> What have you been taking or have you found anything that works?


Mucinex is the only thing that seems to ease the effects of this junk. I actually felt a little bit like a human being yesterday for the first time in a week. Maybe there's hope for kicking this junk yet.


OK, heading to church for practice. BBL Idjits.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 8, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ms. Purtyeyes........



I swore they were blue. 

Stunning either way.  I'm just jealous of ANYONE that you can tell what color their eyes are, mine are three different colors in three days. Never know what I'm gonna get when I wake up. 

Time to shower and head to the woods. Gonna go playn in some mud and put another blind up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2013)

Mornin kids.....wedding was a success, but MizT said it was her last one.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.....wedding was a success, but MizT said it was her last one.



Mernin jiff... And all you other youngsters! I'm headed to Ellijay to pick up a new (to me) camper. Got me one with slide outs now.... Whohoooo!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.....wedding was a success, but MizT said it was her last one.



Morning Chief. 




blood on the ground said:


> Mernin jiff... And all you other youngsters! I'm headed to Ellijay to pick up a new (to me) camper. Got me one wife slide outs now.... Whohoooo!



Congrats blood.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin jiff... And all you other youngsters! I'm headed to Ellijay to pick up a new (to me) camper. Got me one wife slide outs now.... Whohoooo!




Mornin blood, say your new camper will slide your wife out!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Morning Chief.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mornin turtle  

Sorry, didn see your post.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2013)

Nobody wants to wake up round this household today....we got whooped good yesterday!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 8, 2013)

Jus' lookin'.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Jus' lookin'.


?

See anything


----------



## T.P. (Sep 8, 2013)

Nothing yet. But ima gonna keep my eye on this place.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Nothing yet. But ima gonna keep my eye on this place.



Me too, question marks are appearin out of place.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 8, 2013)

I noticed that it looked odd where it was. Generally the question mark is at the end of the question. Not above and to the left. Very strange.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> about to head to Statesboro for the ballgame tonight. Good luck to all you lucky people who are sitting in a field waiting to shoot at the first doves of the season.
> See y'all later!





Paid $125 for bbq cheekun yesterday, 'cause there sure weren't any birds.  I shot twice and killed 2 pigeons.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, here's my rant for the day!

Most of you probably know we (MizT) catered a wedding for one our little cousins yesterday for 125 invited. Of course, I was grillin 300 sliders and vegetables on the big smoker/grill. It's not the 1st one we've ever done, she's done smaller and larger, but this one had to have been the most pain in the butt we've ever done.

Anyway, she had been preparing for weeks prior with anything that she could do before hand. For instance, making up 300 patties, placing wax paper between each pattie, ziplocing in gal bags and freezing. Back and forth meetings with the Bride and her Momma, the wedding/property coordinator, etc. Changes were being made, discussions as to what we were responsible for and not responsible for, etc.

Lots of shopping at the last minute to buy fresh fruit, vegetables, buns, ingredients for baking, making desserts, cakes, wedding cake, etc. on and on.

Me cooking 20 lbs of pasta, the day before and refrigerating.  MizT, Caitlin, Jag, and myself prepping fruit, vegetables, etc., until 11:00 pm that night. Frying 10 lbs of bacon the morning of, yesterday, starting @ 7:00 am. while MizT ran some last minute errands to pick up fresh supplies and Caitlin and Jag still preparing food at the last minute for freshness. 

All along MizT had been told the ceremony was to start @ 3:00 pm by the bride. We were to be there @ 12:30 so that I could get the grill/ smoker in place (tight spot) so that others, florist, band, etc., could get in also. Well we get there 15 minutes early, and there every one them are blocking us as they unloaded.


OH.....nevermind!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I swore they were blue.
> 
> Stunning either way.  I'm just jealous of ANYONE that you can tell what color their eyes are, mine are three different colors in three days. Never know what I'm gonna get when I wake up.
> 
> Time to shower and head to the woods. Gonna go playn in some mud and put another blind up.


I've been told all my life "You're full of it" 'cause my eyes are so brown!   LilD has eyes like yours, depends on what she wears as to the color of her eyes!



Jeff C. said:


> OK, here's my rant for the day!
> 
> Most of you probably know we (MizT) catered a wedding for one our little cousins yesterday for 125 invited. Of course, I was grillin 300 sliders and vegetables on the big smoker/grill. It's not the 1st one we've ever done, she's done smaller and larger, but this one had to have been the most pain in the butt we've ever done.
> 
> ...


 finish da story!!


Hooked On Quack said:


>


 I don't get it.......


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 8, 2013)

Rise up!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Rise up!






I'm is !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





Keebs said:


> I've been told all my life "You're full of it" 'cause my eyes are so brown!   LilD has eyes like yours, depends on what she wears as to the color of her eyes!
> 
> 
> finish da story!!
> ...



I'll finish it when I get back from Daytona Beach next weekend. 



hdm03 said:


> Rise up!





Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm is !!!



Fittin to git low down and dirty!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I swore they were blue.
> 
> Stunning either way.  I'm just jealous of ANYONE that you can tell what color their eyes are, mine are three different colors in three days. Never know what I'm gonna get when I wake up.
> 
> Time to shower and head to the woods. Gonna go playn in some mud and put another blind up.



I like your eye's best when they're red. 



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.....wedding was a success, but MizT said it was her last one.



I thought you wuz already married to MizT?? 



blood on the ground said:


> Mernin jiff... And all you other youngsters! I'm headed to Ellijay to pick up a new (to me) camper. Got me one with slide outs now.... Whohoooo!



Does it have a ladder so you can get up on the roof in case of a tornado?



T.P. said:


> Jus' lookin'.



Stawker. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Paid $125 for bbq cheekun yesterday, 'cause there sure weren't any birds.  I shot twice and killed 2 pigeons.



Pigeon Pie.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like your eye's best when they're red.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got divorced yesterday!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Got divorced yesterday!


Too much pasta can do that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2013)

Whooooooooot !!!  I'm gonna be a Dayday !!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whooooooooot !!!  I'm gonna be a Dayday !!!





That might be the scariest thing I've read all day!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whooooooooot !!!  I'm gonna be a Dayday !!!



 say what?????  Details Dude, DETAILS!!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 8, 2013)

I am not a stawker, I just do a lot of looking. Mainly when no one can see me looking.


Hey, Keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whooooooooot !!!  I'm gonna be a Dayday !!!




You mean, da baby Daddy?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2013)

Wonder where T.P. iz?


----------



## T.P. (Sep 8, 2013)

Hang on and be real quiet for a second, Jeff C. I'm looking at something.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2013)

Afternoon youngins I feel some better today but have not checked my temperature yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Hang on and be real quiet for a second, Jeff C. I'm looking at something.



OK



KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins I feel some better today but have not checked my temperature yet.



Drinkin any beer?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2013)

Might know Quack would come in  here and say sumpin like dat and leave.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 8, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> That might be the scariest thing I've read all day!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I am not a stawker, I just do a lot of looking. Mainly when no one can see me looking.
> 
> 
> Hey, Keebs.





KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins I feel some better today but have not checked my temperature yet.



No No: don't push it, just keep resting!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> That might be the scariest thing I've read all day!!





RUTTNBUCK said:


>





Considerin he da monkey master....you is correct!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> That might be the scariest thing I've read all day!!


Reckon it'll look just like Cabbage Patch,,,,,,,err,,,,,Quack did when he was bornded up at Babyland General?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2013)

Dang it, BoY!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang it, BoY!


My bad, I got the wrong picture. That was Quack in 1st grade. 

Here's his BLG birthday pic.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> OK
> 
> 
> 
> Drinkin any beer?



No, my stomach is still queasy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2013)

Wonder if Susie is pregnant?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> No, my stomach is still queasy.



Didn think so. Then you ain't completely well.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2013)

Trying to finish shopping with allie here in statesboro. Man, this was an expensive trip! Had a good time at the GSU game lsst night but I'm ready to get home.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder if Susie is pregnant?


Well, she is a Susie.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Trying to finish shopping with allie here in statesboro. Man, this was an expensive trip! Had a good time at the GSU game lsst night but I'm ready to get home.



Daughter's are renowned for being expensive!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, she is a Susie.



My 1st


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2013)

ooops....what happened?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


>



LOL....i think his teefs are dry.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> LOL....i think his teefs are dry.



I had that same thing happen to me when I was tryin' to flirt with a nice lookin' man, years ago. 

Ain't no way to save yourself from that one....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh yeah, Happy Grandparents Day to the ones lucky enough to have grandkids & get to enjoy them!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I had that same thing happen to me when I was tryin' to flirt with a nice lookin' man, years ago.
> 
> Ain't no way to save yourself from that one....















 Oh, my sides!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 8, 2013)

well crap


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> well crap



Whassa matta, lil fella?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2013)

Tired of being ridiculed on this forum, line starts here, to kiss my buttocks . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Sep 8, 2013)

Well that was a fun day.  

Stands up, shooting lanes cut, corn thrown out, mowing done.

I bet I put 50 miles on my Rancher just playing. Lost me hat, found me hat. 

Just got outta the shower. I swear I could go to bed right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tired of being ridiculed on this forum, line starts here, to kiss my buttocks . . .


Obama? That you man? You do realize, this isn't Syria.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



You change yo name to Ben Dova?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2013)

evening, people!
2 tanks of gas, one nights hotel stay in Statesboro, domino's pizza for supper, McAllisters sammich shop for lunch, grocery/cleaning supplies shopping with starving college student this morning, and then gave her all the cash in my wallet.
Total cost?




priceless. 
I miss my little girl.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 8, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> evening, people!
> 2 tanks of gas, one nights hotel stay in Statesboro, domino's pizza for supper, McAllisters sammich shop for lunch, grocery/cleaning supplies shopping with starving college student this morning, and then gave her all the cash in my wallet.
> Total cost?
> 
> ...




Awwweeeee, I know Alligator misses her mommy and daddy too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Awwweeeee, I know Alligator misses her mommy and daddy too.



Thanks, dear. 

I saw your post about riding around the lease. Any sign of turkeys?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tired of being ridiculed on this forum, line starts here, to kiss my buttocks . . .



buttocks ?  All the pm's I've gotten about you said something about facing the music


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 8, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks, dear.
> 
> I saw your post about riding around the lease. Any sign of turkeys?



Not a track to be found.  Then again, the Nipper is so grown up, all I did was ride the Rancher around. I didn't really get off and look, but none in the road at all. That side road food plot full of chufa is burnt slap up. I just don't get it. All the other food plots look great but my main chufa plot, the plants are brown and dying. Not sure it's gonna make it til turkey season again. 

Plenty of deer sign at Bugsy's Bog. Put up two trail cams, threw some corn out and Bait is supposed to go put a blind in a new spot he mowed. 

Bait and Johnny mowed around the dim pond and put a climber there. Looks pretty promising since that's where I saw that buck that jumped up and ran off. 

LOTS of quail showing up in the small pines. That made me happy as heck. 


Other than that, I got some sun, rode all over the place, lost my hat, found my hat, drank a ton of water and just had a good time. 


Oh yeah, except for the redbugs that got in my boots and tore my calves up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2013)

Post count is off.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Post count is off.


Where did it go?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Post count is off.



Here is one


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Here is one



This is going to be a tough audit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2013)

Depending on where you lookin at it from, they deduct or add.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Depending on where you lookin at it from, they deduct or add.


OH NO!!!!

NOT "THEY" !!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Not a track to be found.  Then again, the Nipper is so grown up, all I did was ride the Rancher around. I didn't really get off and look, but none in the road at all. That side road food plot full of chufa is burnt slap up. I just don't get it. All the other food plots look great but my main chufa plot, the plants are brown and dying. Not sure it's gonna make it til turkey season again.
> 
> Plenty of deer sign at Bugsy's Bog. Put up two trail cams, threw some corn out and Bait is supposed to go put a blind in a new spot he mowed.
> 
> ...


Well, at least the deer are around. I may have to go spotlighting with HOQ to fill the freezer this year. 


Jeff C. said:


> Post count is off.


Good. It'll match the forum clock. 


gobbleinwoods said:


> Here is one



Nice post.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OH NO!!!!
> 
> NOT "THEY" !!!!





rhbama3 said:


> Well, at least the deer are around. I may have to go spotlighting with HOQ to fill the freezer this year.
> 
> Good. It'll match the forum clock.
> 
> ...



Bout time "THEY" got somethin synchronized!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> evening, people!
> 2 tanks of gas, one nights hotel stay in Statesboro, domino's pizza for supper, McAllisters sammich shop for lunch, grocery/cleaning supplies shopping with starving college student this morning, and then gave her all the cash in my wallet.
> Total cost?
> 
> ...


Aaaawwww, you such a good Daddy!


Miguel Cervantes said:


>



 I have that as a poster on my office wall!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 8, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This is going to be a tough audit.


I've had eight this year at work, and I'm due for three more before the year end!!



Jeff C. said:


> Depending on where you lookin at it from, they deduct or add.


My audits create Corrective/Preventive actions!!



rhbama3 said:


> Good. It'll match the forum clock.


Not an acceptable Preventive action!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Keebs said:


> Aaaawwww, you such a good Daddy!
> 
> 
> I have that as a poster on my office wall!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2013)

Evening youngins, feeling some better syayed in bed most of day, just dont come back from these things like I did 10 years ago. These golden years aren't what they are cracked up to be.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2013)

Cant sleep tonight after sleeping all day


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2013)

Wish that one guest would come on in and say hi.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2013)

I would settle for Billy coming by and bumming a beer.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2013)

Think I will set one of dem old lawnmowers out by the curb. That should sucker Billy in.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2013)

A 12 pack would work better.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2013)

Think I will try to bake some eggs in the shell. Now what did Jeff say, belive he said bake on high for 45 minutes.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2013)

Baked eggs and Brandy that will be good.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey guest sign up it is easy, then you can join the useless ones.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2013)

Well now. That was exciting.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 9, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> evening, people!
> 2 tanks of gas, one nights hotel stay in Statesboro, domino's pizza for supper, McAllisters sammich shop for lunch, grocery/cleaning supplies shopping with starving college student this morning, and then gave her all the cash in my wallet.
> Total cost?
> 
> ...




Bama, You have your priorities in the RIGHT place for sure.  Enjoy every minute with your Daughter because it is time well spent.  It is indeed PRICELESS!!!


Good Morning and Happy Monday to all of you fellow drivelers.  I thought that the dreaded white screen was going to stay here all day today.  It only took me an hour to get on here this morning because of it.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

Well I'm up and out of bed. What more could the world possibly ask of me.  







Oh yeah, to go to work.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well now. That was exciting.



Getting vertical at your age always is.

morning EE and tbug

the white screen slowed the delivery of the needed morning elixir of life


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 9, 2013)

Toured through the winter weather thread and wondered why freon is not free.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 9, 2013)

mornin


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

Monday


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Toured through the winter weather thread and wondered why freon is not free.


Good question.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey slipster.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 9, 2013)

Jus' passing through.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Jus' passing gas.


I smell popcorn.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2013)

Mornin.....happy Monday!!!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 9, 2013)

Morning, Jeff C. Do you smell that?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2013)

Morning T.P., thought  I caught a slight whiff.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2013)

yep


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

Nope


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2013)

maybe


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>





Keebs said:


> yep





turtlebug said:


> Nope





Keebs said:


> maybe



Fo real?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 9, 2013)

possibly...


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

It could happen.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Fo real?


 I juss don't know anymore!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

Okay, on a more serious note. Not sure these are redbugs on my legs. 

They don't itch anymore, they hurt like the devil. They're all around the calves and I didn't have them until I put my snake boots on yesterday. Took them off and I was EAT UP. 

They had little pustules like a fire ant bite. I scratched them last night til they bled and now they're all swollen up with those danged pustules again. Like I said, they hurt now, not itch.  

I coated them good in cortisone cream this morning. No relief. 

Any idea.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, on a more serious note. Not sure these are redbugs on my legs.
> 
> They don't itch anymore, they hurt like the devil. They're all around the calves and I didn't have them until I put my snake boots on yesterday. Took them off and I was EAT UP.
> 
> ...




Hmmmmm.....that's weird, could've been some type of mite maybe


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, on a more serious note. Not sure these are redbugs on my legs.
> 
> They don't itch anymore, they hurt like the devil. They're all around the calves and I didn't have them until I put my snake boots on yesterday. Took them off and I was EAT UP.
> 
> ...


got me too............. where's Helen or Cort when ya need'm???


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmmm.....that's weird, could've been some type of mite maybe



My first thought was a flea. I treat the cats and dog and no one else has this so I'm wondering if I could've picked up a rogue flea in the woods with all the deer and rodents around there?  

Thought maybe I got into some ants that crawled down in my boots while I was on the 4-wheeler. I think I would've felt them biting me though. 

I don't know but it needs to clear up quick. Maybe the tanning bed will help dry them up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> My first thought was a flea. I treat the cats and dog and no one else has this so I'm wondering if I could've picked up a rogue flea in the woods with all the deer and rodents around there?
> 
> Thought maybe I got into some ants that crawled down in my boots while I was on the 4-wheeler. I think I would've felt them biting me though.
> 
> I don't know but it needs to clear up quick. Maybe the tanning bed will help dry them up.



I think I know what it was.......Tbugs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


 Hey sunshine sista!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I think I know what it was.......Tbugs.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2013)

Good morning, cue the cooler weather.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Well well well.......looky here! 



Keebs said:


>



Jus had to throw da  in huh?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

Y'all ain't right. T-bugs....     


Mernin Mrzhawtnett and Mud.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2013)

Morning turtle butt.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning turtle butt.



Hea.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hea.



What she started it , and its so funny. And i mean it wif lots of love


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning turtle butt.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning turtle butt.



I used to love you.    



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hea.



Get him. 










Doc looked at my legs. He said besides being in desperate need of a tan  that it looked like redbugs to him.  He said some folks react differently, that with my danged allergies and all it's not unusual for them to hurt since the skin is so swollen around them. 

So, redbugs it is. The ones on my arms are just now healing up after two weeks. I sure hope these go away soon.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


Mornin Jeffro


turtlebug said:


> I used to love you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry the image keeps popping in my head. You know how i meant it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Jeffro
> 
> 
> Sorry the image keeps popping in my head. You know how i meant it.



Mornin Mudro!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, cue the cooler weather.


I 2nd that!


Jeff C. said:


> Well well well.......looky here!
> Jus had to throw da  in huh?


yep


turtlebug said:


> Doc looked at my legs. He said besides being in desperate need of a tan  that it looked like redbugs to him.  He said some folks react differently, that with my danged allergies and all it's not unusual for them to hurt since the skin is so swollen around them.
> 
> So, redbugs it is. The ones on my arms are just now healing up after two weeks. I sure hope these go away soon.


dang!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yep


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



 Now we talkin! Love me some


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Now we talkin! Love me some


lawd have mercy..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> lawd have mercy..........



Good morning Keebs.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

Trying to send Keebs a pm and clicked on my own username and chose "Send Private Message".   

Only on Monday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Now we talkin! Love me some


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2013)

ok folks, group prayer time............ 



*Pray For Grant Terrell
*

* We  would like to ask everyone to pray for Grant. This morning about 5am  Grant was transferred to PICU for breathing problems. He was working to  hard to breathe and still having low O2 saturation. We are not sure how  long we will be here. We will update again later. Thanks for the  prayers.
*


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning Keebs.





turtlebug said:


> Trying to send Keebs a pm and clicked on my own username and chose "Send Private Message".
> 
> Only on Monday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ok folks, group prayer time............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 daily, hourly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Trying to send Keebs a pm and clicked on my own username and chose "Send Private Message".
> 
> Only on Monday.



That......is a Private message!

What'd it say?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 9, 2013)

Is Quack still pigeon hunting?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Is Quack still pigeon hunting?



Probably went back for 2nds on BBQ chicken!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, on a more serious note. Not sure these are redbugs on my legs.
> 
> They don't itch anymore, they hurt like the devil. They're all around the calves and I didn't have them until I put my snake boots on yesterday. Took them off and I was EAT UP.
> 
> ...



Dang! I have the SAME FREAKING THING ON MY CALVES!!!! 



Keebs said:


> got me too............. where's Helen or Cort when ya need'm???



Ain't got any help for it this time!! I'm in the same boat she is. My legs feel like they're on fire! I had the very same thing she has, but, mine still itch along with the pain.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Doc looked at my legs. He said besides being in desperate need of a tan  that it looked like redbugs to him.  He said some folks react differently, that with my danged allergies and all it's not unusual for them to hurt since the skin is so swollen around them.
> 
> So, redbugs it is. The ones on my arms are just now healing up after two weeks. I sure hope these go away soon.



Rob said the same thing, too....but they musta been SUPER redbugs or something! I just want to chop my legs off so I can't feel the itching no more!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2013)

I have been avoiding pruning some of my shrubbery because of redbugs. 2nd to last time I did it, I got ate up with them from dang near head to toe 

The last time I pruned them I sprayed down generously with deep woods off and still got about 15-20 bites 

I hate them rascals, they tear me up!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I have been avoiding pruning some of my shrubbery because of redbugs. 2nd to last time I did it, I got ate up with them from dang near head to toe
> 
> The last time I pruned them I sprayed down generously with deep woods off and still got about 15-20 bites
> 
> I hate them rascals, they tear me up!



That's the same spray I used. I got COVERED up. Man it hurts!

Rob laughed and told me he doesn't have a single bite...when I asked him how he managed that one...he said "I used permethrin"


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Probably went back for 2nds on BBQ chicken!



that must be some good chickun


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 9, 2013)

look at that


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> That's the same spray I used. I got COVERED up. Man it hurts!
> 
> Rob laughed and told me he doesn't have a single bite...when I asked him how he managed that one...he said "I used permethrin"



Jag and I used something else a few weeks back down at a buddies deer lease, forgot what it was. Don't think I got a single bite, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> look at that



Tryer!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 9, 2013)

PM sent.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2013)

T.P. said:


> PM sent.



What'd it say?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

Amazon just emailed me to let me know that the order I placed Friday night (phone cases for me and Mini-Me) was not able to be completed because I didn't have enough on my gift card balance.

Would I like to charge the remaining .03 to my bank card on file and continue with my order? 


Well duh.  I thought I had covered that when I placed the order.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2013)

thank you so much.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> thank you so much.



You're welcome.   




























What'd I do?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2013)

Rant over.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


juss being you............


Jeff C. said:


> Rant over.


Thank Gawd!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ok folks, group prayer time............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> that must be some good chickun












I'm ready for lunch. Gonna be a salad and left over grilled chicken wings from last night.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm ready for lunch. Gonna be a salad and left over grilled chicken wings from last night.


 I don't have left ova's today & I think the one micro meal I have in da freezer is freeza burnt!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 9, 2013)

Got me a brand new green bic lighter. Man I'm pumped!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm ready for lunch. Gonna be a salad and left over grilled chicken wings from last night.




That sounds good. 


Not sure what's for lunch today. Probably nuttin cause I really don't know what I want anyway. 





T.P. said:


> Got me a brand new green bic lighter. Man I'm pumped!




I want you to know I worried about your lack of flamage in my sleep last night.    

Glad you finally got one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Got me a brand new green bic lighter. Man I'm pumped!



No No: 

Green no worky for me. All I see is grass.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> juss being you............
> 
> Thank Gawd!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Got me a brand new green bic lighter. Man I'm pumped!





Jeff C. said:


>


Samadder lil fella


----------



## T.P. (Sep 9, 2013)

Do you have to potty before we leave? "No, I'm good, Dad." Three minutes down the road.....

I GOTTA POTTY! I GOTTA POTTY! I GOTTA POTTY!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


No No: now, now, now, you said "Rant Over", you can't just start up again!


T.P. said:


> Do you have to potty before we leave? "No, I'm good, Dad." Three minutes down the road.....
> 
> I GOTTA POTTY! I GOTTA POTTY! I GOTTA POTTY!


sooooo glad it's you & not me!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> That sounds good.
> 
> 
> Not sure what's for lunch today. Probably nuttin cause I really don't know what I want anyway.
> ...


Yep, its been a long 36hrs without one.


Jeff C. said:


> No No:
> 
> Green no worky for me. All I see is grass.


What kind of grass?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Samadder lil fella



Thanks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Yep, its been a long 36hrs without one.
> 
> What kind of grass?
> 
> ...



Green.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 9, 2013)

Mendicino greeno green?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Samadder lil fella



Nuttin yet.





Keebs said:


> No No: now, now, now, you said "Rant Over", you can't just start up again!
> 
> sooooo glad it's you & not me!




Can too.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Can too.








 you sure you wanna go there?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you sure you wanna go there?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


fiesty today, ain'tcha?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 9, 2013)

That's just my .02


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> That's just my .02


ain't worth a plug nickle neither............


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2013)

Afternoon my Georgia Friends.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon my Georgia Friends.



How bout them DAWGS!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon my Georgia Friends.



Hiya. How you feeling?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon my Georgia Friends.


how high ya kickin today?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> How bout them DAWGS!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

No more Chiobani, I'll stick with my Oikos please.

Thank You.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> how high ya kickin today?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2013)

CHIEEEFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 9, 2013)

Afternoon my northern friend.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

Crazy Frog? 

Really? Is this what has become of us?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2013)

Folks will buy anything.   

And believe in it.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2013)

Doing better Keebs, thanks for asking.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Folks will buy anything.
> 
> And believe in it.



What'd ya buy?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> What'd ya buy?




Not me. I have better sense than to waste good money on "deer attractants" that are liquid and come in a little bottle.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Not me. I have better sense than to waste good money on "deer attractants" that are liquid and come in a little bottle.



Yeah, you get a better deal when you buy the industrial sized bottle.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Doing better Keebs, thanks for asking.



Ahem....   


http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8073894&postcount=533


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, you get a better deal when you buy the industrial sized bottle.




Do  really that stuff?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Do  really that stuff?



Nope, I don't wanna get it on my super thick peanut butter sammich that I always take to the stand with me. 

Even though I can't eat peanut butter, I figure I might wanna just open one up and look at it some windy days.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> What'd ya buy?



oh snap


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2013)

The post are messed up


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2013)

???????????


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2013)

This is a test


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm doing well; thanks


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> The post are messed up



Well fix em.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Sep 9, 2013)

The calendar is messed up too.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>



It's okay lil fella. You can try again soon.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>



Better stop that before Jeff comes along.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I'm doing well; thanks



I'm doing well as well.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm doing well as well.



That's swell.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 9, 2013)

T.P. said:


> The calendar is messed up too.



Start a thread about it......


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Crazy Frog?
> 
> Really? Is this what has become of us?


I couldn't help it, it struck me as 


KyDawg said:


> Doing better Keebs, thanks for asking.


 Good Deal!


mudracing101 said:


> ???????????





turtlebug said:


> Well fix em.


 nevermind............


hdm03 said:


> Start a thread about it......


too early for another dribeler........


----------



## T.P. (Sep 9, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Start a thread about it......



If I knew how to start a thread I would. Right now I'm just concerned about the lack of deer sightings this year and how its gonna affect my season. I have a new bottle of deer pee, so hopefully that will bring them running.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello, Keebs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2013)

I just cut my thumb with my index finger's fingernail and it's baweedin.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

For Neil.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just cut my thumb with my index finger's fingernail and it's baweedin.



Prayer sent.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Hello, Keebs.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just cut my thumb with my index finger's fingernail and it's baweedin.


another good reason for me to keep biting my nails!
want me to fax you a bandaid?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just cut my thumb with my index finger's fingernail and it's baweedin.



Start a thread about it........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Prayer sent.


Thank you.


Keebs said:


> another good reason for me to keep biting my nails!
> want me to fax you a bandaid?



Bandaid would be nice. I always carry one in my purse, but I can't find one.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just cut my thumb with my index finger's fingernail and it's baweedin.



Coban wrap.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Coban wrap.



say who


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> say who



Stuff we use. Red Cross uses it. It applies pressure and doesn't stick to you. 

Originally developed for race horses and now used for coumadin therapy patients and such. AWESOME STUFF!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> This is a test



How did I do.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 9, 2013)

Evening kids.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> say who



I didn't know either. It made me hungry though, I thought was something new from the Mexican restaurant.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> fiesty today, ain'tcha?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

Gettin kinda crowded in here.  


Whoever's hiney I just touched, I really didn't mean to.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How did I do.


Good enuff to drank to


blood on the ground said:


> Evening kids.



Evenin Blood.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Stuff we use. Red Cross uses it. It applies pressure and doesn't stick to you.
> 
> Originally developed for race horses and now used for coumadin therapy patients and such. AWESOME STUFF!!!


Now I know. That is GOOD stuff. 


blood on the ground said:


> Evening kids.


Sup Blood. How's da wifey


T.P. said:


> I didn't know either. It made me hungry though, I thought was something new from the Mexican restaurant.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Stuff we use. Red Cross uses it. It applies pressure and doesn't stick to you.
> 
> Originally developed for race horses and now used for coumadin therapy patients and such. AWESOME STUFF!!!



I gotz ta get some o dat!!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I gotz ta get some o dat!!



Don't spend big money for it at Walmart or a drugstore. 

Go to Tractor Supply to the equine supplies and get you a big ol' roll of it for under $3. Same exact stuff, unless you're allergic to latex. All kind of pretty colors too.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Evening kids.


Blood in da House!!!! How's things at your house?


Jeff C. said:


>


you didn't see the vid I loaded for you?!?!


turtlebug said:


> Gettin kinda crowded in here.
> 
> 
> Whoever's hiney I just touched, I really didn't mean to.


shucks.............


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Don't spend big money for it at Walmart or a drugstore.
> 
> Go to Tractor Supply to the equine supplies and get you a big ol' roll of it for under $3. Same exact stuff, unless you're allergic to latex. All kind of pretty colors too.


Or Jeffers supply, get a discount code & maybe free shipping, haven't checked lately!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Don't spend big money for it at Walmart or a drugstore.
> 
> Go to Tractor Supply to the equine supplies and get you a big ol' roll of it for under $3. Same exact stuff, unless you're allergic to latex. All kind of pretty colors too.



Dang. Wish I hada know this when my son had his lung surgery. Well, the hospital gave some to take home. I know where I'll get it from now on.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

Just make sure you're not allergic to latex is the only thing.

The medical grade coban is latex free, the equine coban isn't. 

I've got a latex allergy so I have to get the latex free, but I keep some of the equine coban around for when Nicodemus and Muddyfoots or anyone else tries to sever an appendage.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Don't spend big money for it at Walmart or a drugstore.
> 
> Go to Tractor Supply to the equine supplies and get you a big ol' roll of it for under $3. Same exact stuff, unless you're allergic to latex. All kind of pretty colors too.



Not worried bout no color......as long as it matches red  I tend to leak blood nowadays on a reglar basis with the tiniest scratch. Thanks to blood thinners 



Keebs said:


> Blood in da House!!!! How's things at your house?
> 
> you didn't see the vid I loaded for you?!?!
> 
> shucks.............






 Can't wait to show Jag!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Just make sure you're not allergic to latex is the only thing.
> 
> The medical grade coban is latex free, the equine coban isn't.
> 
> I've got a latex allergy so I have to get the latex free, but I keep some of the equine coban around for when Nicodemus and Muddyfoots or anyone else tries to sever an appendage.





You gave me a roll of that stuff one time, up at the Poole`s. It was orange and I`m savin` it in case I cut myself. Everbody else can look after their own self!  

`Cept for Keebs. Ain`t gonna let her suffer.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> You gave me a roll of that stuff one time, up at the Poole`s. It was orange and I`m savin` it in case I cut myself. Everbody else can look after their own self!
> 
> `Cept for Keebs. Ain`t gonna let her suffer.




Well dang. Glad I got my own roll.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well dang. Glad I got my own roll.





I wouldn`t let you bleed either.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I wouldn`t let you bleed either.



I knew you wouldn't. 

You'd just stick a hot coal to me and cauterize it.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2013)

You are excused Turtle.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You are excused Turtle.



What'd I do now?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> What'd I do now?



That was me you bumped into. Made me jump bout 10' it scared me so bad.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 9, 2013)

Dang this has been a loooong day. 5:00 can't get here quick enough!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Dang this has been a loooong day. 5:00 can't get here quick enough!



You can say that again.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 9, 2013)

Dang this has been a loooong day. 5:00 can't get here quick enough!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You can say that again.



Dang this has been a loooong day. 5:00 can't get here quick enough!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2013)

I was wandering if ya'll were silly enuff 2 say it again


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2013)

Gotta go.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2013)

Later


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2013)

Bye


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 9, 2013)

bye


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> You gave me a roll of that stuff one time, up at the Poole`s. It was orange and I`m savin` it in case I cut myself. Everbody else can look after their own self!
> 
> `Cept for Keebs. Ain`t gonna let her suffer.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


>





Does that mean I`m forgiven for the green persimmon comment?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Does that mean I`m forgiven for the green persimmon comment?


wrong thread........................... 

































but I guess so.......


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> wrong thread...........................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2013)

Heading in tonight and tmrow night !!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heading in tonight and tmrow night !!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heading in tonight and tmrow night !!



Where ya headed to, too, two, 2???? Mo pigeon hunting?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Where ya headed to, too, two, 2???? Mo pigeon hunting?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



How was da BBQ?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2013)

Bout that time


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 9, 2013)

gettin' close


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> How was da BBQ?





Good, just not $125 worth of good . .


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good, just not $125 worth of good . .



Are you going to fry the pigeon?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2013)

Later ya'll.. Keebs would you like to ride with me??


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Later ya'll.. Keebs would you like to ride with me??


Yes sir!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 9, 2013)

Evening children... Tonight is my Monday


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Evening children... Tonight is my Monday



Evenin, botg! 

Mine to, too, two,2!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 9, 2013)

Is it Monday?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is it Monday?


Not anymore. It's Tuesday Eve now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin, botg!
> 
> Mine to, too, two,2!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not anymore. It's Tuesday Eve now.



Indeed!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2013)

You know,,,,,,,,,something just dawned on me.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You know,,,,,,,,,something just dawned on me.



That FPG is entirely too darned far away.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> That FPG is entirely too darned far away.



Speakin of that, did you learn anything about the thingies we were talkin about the other night for that event?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speakin of that, did you learn anything about the thingies we were talkin about the other night for that event?



Jason sent Ted a text for me with the inquiry but he never got back to him today.  

If I don't hear something by tomorrow, I'll just eat the shipping and order them Wednesday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Jason sent Ted a text for me with the inquiry but he never got back to him today.
> 
> If I don't hear something by tomorrow, I'll just eat the shipping and order them Wednesday.


Give me a call tomorrow or Wednesday when you pull the trigger.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Give me a call tomorrow or Wednesday when you pull the trigger.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

Entirely too many bleu cheese crumbles on my Zalad.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Entirely too many bleu cheese crumbles on my Zalad.



Blew cheese is the devils werk!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2013)

Ribs, peas and creamed kone !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ribs, peas and creamed kone !!



Sounds like a good chin greasin to me brother


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ribs, peas and creamed kone !!



Went to Chili's Friday night and got the 2 for $20 special. 

Bout $17 worth of french fries and $3 worth of ribs.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2013)

gonna be a cubed steak, rice and onion gravy, and french style green beans kinda night.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Blew cheese is the devils werk!



Apparently Bait's niece wasn't working tonight cause whoever built my Zalad smothered it in bleu cheese.  

It's okay, it kept me from eating all of it... or even a third of it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 9, 2013)

bleu cheese is a reason to give up eating if that was all there was.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2013)

It smells like feet in here.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It smells like feet in here.



That's nail polish. 

Cat knocked over my box of high dollar nail polish and it just happened to be a bottle of "lady of questionable morals" red that broke all over my carpet.    

I'm not happy right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> That's nail polish.
> 
> Cat knocked over my box of high dollar nail polish and it just happened to be a bottle of "lady of questionable morals" red that broke all over my carpet.
> 
> I'm not happy right now.


The very first time I ever met you (at the blast in Macon) you were wearin bright red lipstick and nail polish to match. Was that the "LOQM" polish you speak of?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The very first time I ever met you (at the blast in Macon) you were wearin bright red lipstick and nail polish to match. Was that the "LOQM" polish you speak of?



That was Mauve.    

I might wear some bright red on my toes, but NEVER on the lips or fingers. Red lipstick washes me out. 

Probably have neon pink on my nails and toes at FPG, but no neon pink lipstick.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> That was Mauve.
> 
> I might wear some bright red on my toes, but NEVER on the lips or fingers. Red lipstick washes me out.
> 
> Probably have neon pink on my nails and toes at FPG, but no neon pink lipstick.


It was RED woman...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It was RED woman...





I agree !!!  I can remember thos succulent RED lips like it was yesterday !!!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

IT WAS MAUVE!!!   

I ain't NEVER wore bright red lipstick.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Sep 9, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


>



I forget, men see anything that ain't blue, green or yellow, on a set of lips, as red.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I forget, men see anything that ain't blue, green or yellow, on a set of lips, as red.


I'm takin the 5th, or drankin one, or somethin. If I continue to insist they were red I lose. If I spit out the comment I have about the mauve I get banded.  Ummm, you have a PM, smarty pants.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2013)

*red*


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> *red*





X2 !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> X2 !!!


Otis want's to know if you'll be sportin your nanner slang at the gathering?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Otis want's to know if you'll be sportin your nanner slang at the gathering?






Yes, it'll be "mauve."


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yes, it'll be "mauve."




Is that the "Fella of lesser morals" color?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is that the "Fella of lesser morals" color?





Close, "Fella of NO morals" color !!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Close, "Fella of NO morals" color !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 9, 2013)

Idjits!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 9, 2013)

yep


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 9, 2013)

Hankus said:


> yep


How many tree rats have met their demize so far??


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 9, 2013)

Hankus said:


> yep



Howboutit hankus


----------



## Hankus (Sep 9, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> How many tree rats have met their demize so far??



dunno....after gray rockets now 



blood on the ground said:


> Howboutit hankus



Bout like usual


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2013)

Howdy Mr Ruttn


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> How many tree rats have met their demize so far??





Hankus has a "demize" list too ???


----------



## Hankus (Sep 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hankus has a "demize" list too ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hankus has a "demize" list too ???



My thoughts exactly!

You working?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2013)

Howdy Quack


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Howdy Quack



And Blood!?!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 9, 2013)

Hankus said:


> dunno....after gray rockets now
> 
> 
> 
> Bout like usual


How many Teefs have you chipped on missed shot??



KyDawg said:


> Howdy Mr Ruttn


Good evening Mr. Charlie!!......Hope life is treating you well up there in Kaintuckey!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hankus has a "demize" list too ???


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2013)

Howdy Blood.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm jus happy to be entertaining


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2013)

Had 3 or 4 rough days fightin a fever Ruttn, but been back to the old 98.6 all day.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Howdy Blood.


Evening Kentuckian


Hankus said:


> I'm jus happy to be entertaining



yep!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2013)

Hankus said:


>




Seth use to have a "demize" list of members that made him mad !! 





blood on the ground said:


> My thoughts exactly!
> 
> You working?




Oh yeah, only sebben mo hours to go !!! 




KyDawg said:


> Howdy Quack





Evening Mr. Charlie !!!



How do Rutt ??


----------



## Hankus (Sep 9, 2013)

tthink Imma call in the dogs


----------



## Hankus (Sep 9, 2013)

gotcha......my demize list is only populated by tasty critters 


Where be yo boy Seth


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2013)

I thought it was spelt dem-eyes,,,,,,,,,like Keebs n TBug gots dem-eyes dat are jes plain sexy......Uhm, dats about as much as I can spand on dat subject rat now


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2013)

You working tonight Quack?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 9, 2013)

evenin taHoe


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2013)

Hankus said:


> evenin taHoe


Night Zac Brown.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Evening Kentuckian
> 
> 
> Had you in my prayers all week Blood.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey y'all! 

<----wine




KyDawg said:


> Had 3 or 4 rough days fightin a fever Ruttn, but been back to the old 98.6 all day.



Glad to hear you are startin to feel better!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Had 3 or 4 rough days fightin a fever Ruttn, but been back to the old 98.6 all day.


Be sure, and get your rest!!



Hankus said:


> tthink Imma call in the dogs


Done called in the beer dog!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> How do Rutt ??


Still Kickin!!.........Getting ready for the changeover next weekend!!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 9, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Evening Kentuckian
> 
> 
> yep!



How's your wife doin?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2013)

Hankus said:


> gotcha......my demize list is only populated by tasty critters
> 
> 
> Where be yo boy Seth



Not sure, prolly county lock up . 





KyDawg said:


> You working tonight Quack?





Yessir, I had to swap day shift for nights where I could be off the weekend !!

You feeling betta ??


----------



## Crickett (Sep 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not sure, prolly county lock up .



You need a bondsmen to get him out?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2013)

Crickett said:


> You need a bondsmen to get him out?






Figured it would do 'em good !!


Hiya Crickett !!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not sure, prolly county lock up .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finally I am, thanks for asking.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2013)

Crickett said:


> You need a bondsmen to get him out?


Ain't no way he wants to get him out.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ain't no way he wants to get him out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Finally I am, thanks for asking.


Just keep those fluids in your system. Mines still drainin and aggrevatin me but at least the fever stuff has subsided. Mucinex seems to be the only thing that will knock back the drainage, when I remember to take it.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just keep those fluids in your system. Mines still drainin and aggrevatin me but at least the fever stuff has subsided. Mucinex seems to be the only thing that will knock back the drainage, when I remember to take it.



I think I will try some mucinex, I sill have that draining problem also


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2013)

Wife said it was bedtime for bozo. Night all


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2013)

Dang, it's just me n Quack now.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang, it's just me n Quack now.



Nope I'm still here! 


But not much longer......wine makes me soooooo sleepy...


----------



## Crickett (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2013)

Crickett said:


> How's your wife doin?





KyDawg said:


> blood on the ground said:
> 
> 
> > Evening Kentuckian
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2013)

Sorry to be so short it's. Just a hard subject for me at the moment.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Sorry to be so short it's. Just a hard subject for me at the moment.


Time and prayer bro'. Give it both.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Time and prayer bro'. Give it both.



I am, its just hard to not try to be in control you know.
Y'all please keep her in your Prayers...please


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I am, its just hard to not try to be in control you know.
> Y'all please keep her in your Prayers...please





You got 'em brother !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 10, 2013)

Twoaday is here so have a cup of morning wake up or two


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2013)

Anudder hour to go !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anudder hour to go !!!


Then you turn into a punkin?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 10, 2013)

Sleepy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Sleepy



How are the legs?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 10, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How are the legs?




Miserable


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Miserable



Umm, green shoelaces with pank shoes? REALLY???


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 10, 2013)

My Asics are actually blue.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> My Asics are actually blue.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 10, 2013)

blue b b b blue blue blue crixmus


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2013)

Hankus said:


> blue b b b blue blue blue crixmus


Mernin,,,,,,,,,,,,Zac Elvis Brown.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 10, 2013)

erro taHoe 

thank you thank you very much


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2013)

Blinded by the light


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2013)

Morning Y'all. Too boiled eggs and some deer sausage wif mustard.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 10, 2013)

you gonna be dangerful


----------



## T.P. (Sep 10, 2013)

Tahoes up in hera!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 10, 2013)

Pack clean undies, mud.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 10, 2013)

10200.....how the weather


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2013)

10 200 .. giggle giggle . toot.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 10, 2013)

Weather is good. Just popped the top on my first beer at work.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 10, 2013)

I heard they was gonna be a big gun show and shooting exhibition at the PFG. That sounds like fun. I've got a few guns I'm gonna bring and sight in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2013)

Mornin kids.....it's my Tuesday.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2013)

Howdy


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2013)

Uuuhhhhh, Uuuummmm............. nevermind.......... Mornin'!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 10, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I am, its just hard to not try to be in control you know.
> Y'all please keep her in your Prayers...please






turtlebug said:


> Miserable


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> KyDawg said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the prayer we needed it for sure. My wife is doing okay (at best) she is in a lot of pain right now but is a strong lady and  getting better. Docs had to remove a growth right against the brain that had us so scared. I'm very thankful for all the spiritual support we have had.
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (Sep 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Uuuhhhhh, Uuuummmm............. nevermind.......... Mornin'!



Mornin'!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Blinded by the light



Again, my love for you is dwindling.    





And YES, I know I need a tan... desperately. 

I'm going to the tanning bed but had to lay off Sunday and Monday due to those horrible things on my legs.

I'll be starting back up this afternoon. 

I should at least be a nice shade of light eggshell by FPG.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I am, its just hard to not try to be in control you know.
> Y'all please keep her in your Prayers...please



You got'em, blood.



turtlebug said:


> Miserable



Yeah, I'd say so. 



Keebs said:


> Uuuhhhhh, Uuuummmm............. nevermind.......... Mornin'!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin'!


 do you by chance do acupuncture or massages or chiropractor work?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


 back at ya.............. did you ever see the video I put up for you?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2013)

*Tbug.............*

Dang girl, that itches me just looking at them!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 10, 2013)

for Mrs. Blood


----------



## T.P. (Sep 10, 2013)

Sent from here too, blood.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Dang girl, that itches me just looking at them!!!





Redbugs are always funny, when they on somebody else. 

Bug, you know how to keep them off.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Dang girl, that itches me just looking at them!!!



They don't itch no mo. They just hurt like the devil. 

Sleeping was MISERABLE. I had a steroid cream on them and my legs kept sticking together.  

It's a good thing I just waxed my legs cause shaving would be IMPOSSIBLE right now.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 10, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Redbugs are always funny, when they on somebody else.
> 
> Bug, you know how to keep them off.



I know, I been slacking on my vinegar ingestion. 

Believe me, I started back this week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Redbugs are always funny, when they on somebody else.
> 
> Bug, you know how to keep them off.



Nic, tell me one mo time, what exactly, and how much I have to gag down, please? I want to try it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Again, my love for you is dwindling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No thats a song stuck in my head, you remember , blinded by the light ...bla bla bla bla blaaa, another roamer in the night


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic, tell me one mo time, what exactly, and how much I have to gag down, please? I want to try it.



Lookin at that pic i'm gonna have a bottle of pickles for lunch. Gallon size


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic, tell me one mo time, what exactly, and how much I have to gag down, please? I want to try it.



I do a teaspoon of apple cider vinegar every night and it's always worked. I guess I just forgot to keep on with it in the last few months.  

I had to start mixing mine with water though when I read that it was actually bad for the esophagus to drink it straight.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic, tell me one mo time how what exactly, and how much I have to gag down, please? I want to try it.





About a tablespoon full of apple cider vinegar the night before. Don`t take it that morning and go. It needs time to get in your system. You can also mix it with water or juice. Also the leftover pickle juice in the jar works good too. It`s just flavored vinegar. Get in the habit of takin` a shot at suppertime. It`s good for you anyway.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> No thats a song stuck in my head, you remember , blinded by the light ...bla bla bla bla blaaa, another roamer in the night




I know the song well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2013)

Ok, while we are in some sending up prayers mode, I need to ask for some for one of MizT's and our friends. Y'all heard me talk about going to parties and so forth at their house.

Anyway, they don't talk on a daily basis, so we just found out last week that her husband has had a total liver failure. He is an Iraqi combat Veteran, former Army Ranger. I think he did 3 tours in Iraq.

At this point, it would take him 6 mos. just to get on the list for a transplant. He is not going to make it according to the Dr's. 

MizT just texted me that he is going to hospice today, that's what they recommended to his wife. 

I am going over there today and bush hog her yard. She is one of those that won't ask for any help, and MizT went over there Sunday and said her yard was knee deep. Like I said we just found out about last week.

Thanks!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Redbugs are always funny, when they on somebody else.
> 
> Bug, you know how to keep them off.


Knock on wood, I've never had them!



turtlebug said:


> I do a teaspoon of apple cider vinegar every night and it's always worked. I guess I just forgot to keep on with it in the last few months.
> 
> I had to start mixing mine with water though when I read that it was actually bad for the esophagus to drink it straight.


I mix some with water every day, it helps me with heartburn, so maybe that's why I've been lucky, I can't drink plain water.......


Nicodemus said:


> About a tablespoon full of apple cider vinegar the night before. Don`t take it that morning and go. It needs time to get in your system. You can also mix it with water or juice. Also the leftover pickle juice in the jar works good too. It`s just flavored vinegar. Get in the habit of takin` a shot at suppertime. It`s good for you anyway.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok, while we are in some sending up prayers mode, I need to ask for some for one of MizT's and our friends. Y'all heard me talk about going to parties and so forth at their house.
> 
> Anyway, they don't talk on a daily basis, so we just found out last week that her husband has had a total liver failure. He is an Iraqi combat Veteran, former Army Ranger. I think he did 3 tours in Iraq.
> 
> ...





Consider it done, Jeff. I hate to hear that.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok, while we are in some sending up prayers mode, I need to ask for some for one of MizT's and our friends. Y'all heard me talk about going to parties and so forth at their house.
> 
> Anyway, they don't talk on a daily basis, so we just found out last week that her husband has had a total liver failure. He is an Iraqi combat Veteran, former Army Ranger. I think he did 3 tours in Iraq.
> 
> ...



Dang Jeff; I am really sorry to hear that.  Good for you and your wife to help them out!  Thoughts and prayers to the Hero and his wife.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I do a teaspoon of apple cider vinegar every night and it's always worked. I guess I just forgot to keep on with it in the last few months.
> 
> I had to start mixing mine with water though when I read that it was actually bad for the esophagus to drink it straight.





Nicodemus said:


> About a tablespoon full of apple cider vinegar the night before. Don`t take it that morning and go. It needs time to get in your system. You can also mix it with water or juice. Also the leftover pickle juice in the jar works good too. It`s just flavored vinegar. Get in the habit of takin` a shot at suppertime. It`s good for you anyway.



Thanks, sounds better than my Grandmaw's preventive method, a drop of turpentine on the tongue. 

I have to say, it actually works, but that nasty taste will be with you all day til late in the night


----------



## baldfish (Sep 10, 2013)

How yall doing
Thought I would look in here and see what was going on. Tbug them some scery legs believe they whiter than mine 

Yes Im still alive Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok, while we are in some sending up prayers mode, I need to ask for some for one of MizT's and our friends. Y'all heard me talk about going to parties and so forth at their house.
> 
> Anyway, they don't talk on a daily basis, so we just found out last week that her husband has had a total liver failure. He is an Iraqi combat Veteran, former Army Ranger. I think he did 3 tours in Iraq.
> 
> ...


's for the friends, Chief!


baldfish said:


> How yall doing
> Thought I would look in here and see what was going on. Tbug them some scery legs believe they whiter than mine
> 
> Yes Im still alive Keebs


 WOW, you ARE!!!!!!!howudoin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2013)

Catch y'all later!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok, while we are in some sending up prayers mode, I need to ask for some for one of MizT's and our friends. Y'all heard me talk about going to parties and so forth at their house.
> 
> Anyway, they don't talk on a daily basis, so we just found out last week that her husband has had a total liver failure. He is an Iraqi combat Veteran, former Army Ranger. I think he did 3 tours in Iraq.
> 
> ...




You got em Chief.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 10, 2013)

baldfish said:


> How yall doing
> Thought I would look in here and see what was going on. Tbug them some scery legs believe they whiter than mine
> 
> Yes Im still alive Keebs



CHARLIE!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok, while we are in some sending up prayers mode, I need to ask for some for one of MizT's and our friends. Y'all heard me talk about going to parties and so forth at their house.
> 
> Anyway, they don't talk on a daily basis, so we just found out last week that her husband has had a total liver failure. He is an Iraqi combat Veteran, former Army Ranger. I think he did 3 tours in Iraq.
> 
> ...



That sucks. Prayers for your friends, Mrs. Blood and i know some close that need em too.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2013)

Tbug was trying......


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 10, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Tbug was trying......



Oh heck yeah, didn't even notice til you said something.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Oh heck yeah, didn't even notice til you said something.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> That sucks. Prayers for your friends, Mrs. Blood and i know some close that need em too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2013)

Morning Keebs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2013)

Mornin

I'm late. Had to catch up. 
 for Blood's cute little wife, Cheif's friend, Baby Grant and America.


----------



## baldfish (Sep 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> 's for the friends, Chief!
> 
> WOW, you ARE!!!!!!!howudoin?



Better than a hot pig in cold mud
and you



turtlebug said:


> CHARLIE!



Tbug didn know redbugs could be loaded into a shotgun shell


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> I'm late. Had to catch up.
> for Blood's cute little wife, Cheif's friend, Baby Grant and America.



Morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2013)

Morning children thanks for all the kind words 
.


Now lets get happy happy happy


----------



## T.P. (Sep 10, 2013)

Jus passing thru, seeing what I can see.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2013)

Are you still freaking out; T.P.?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2013)

Ya'll seen that video of the girl standin on her hands twerkin She fell on a candle and caught on fire.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 10, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Are you still freaking out; T.P.?



Not right now. Last night I doubled my meds and this morning I feel much more at peace with the resident deer population.

Thanks for the concern!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Not right now. Last night I doubled my meds and this morning I feel much more at peace with the resident deer population.
> 
> Thanks for the concern!



Prayer sent for continued recovery


----------



## T.P. (Sep 10, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Prayer sent for continued recovery



This is why I love GON! thanks again.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2013)

T.P. said:


> This is why I love GON! thanks again.



And GON loves you!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Keebs.


mernin............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> I'm late. Had to catch up.
> for Blood's cute little wife, Cheif's friend, Baby Grant and America.


Amen to that!


baldfish said:


> Better than a hot pig in cold mud
> and you


 lawd have mercy, I'm good, can't complain when I read around 'bout other folks!


blood on the ground said:


> Morning children thanks for all the kind words
> .
> 
> 
> Now lets get happy happy happy


yes dear!


T.P. said:


> Jus passing thru, seeing what I can see.


you found your rose colored glasses again, didn't ya?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll seen that video of the girl standin on her hands twerkin She fell on a candle and caught on fire.


serves her right.............. it's one thing to do it "fo yo man" but when ya start doing it in public & recording it, it goes in my book of just down right nasty & skanky!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you found your rose colored glasses again, didn't ya?



I sure did!

Hiya, Keebs!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> back at ya.............. did you ever see the video I put up for you?


No but my real estate agent is a massage therapist. 



mudracing101 said:


> No thats a song stuck in my head, you remember , blinded by the light ...bla bla bla bla blaaa, another roamer in the night


I've had it stuck in my head since reading your post!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I sure did!
> 
> Hiya, Keebs!


I knew you looked different today!
howudoin?


Crickett said:


> No but my real estate agent is a massage therapist.
> 
> _*I wish I could make an appointment!*_
> I've had it stuck in my head since reading your post!


he's good that way!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll seen that video of the girl standin on her hands twerkin She fell on a candle and caught on fire.



Bless her heart!



Keebs said:


> I knew you looked different today!
> howudoin?
> 
> he's good that way!





I'm friends with his wife so I have never had a massage from him. Just always seemed kinda awkward  but he has a big list of clients that specifically request for him so he must be pretty good at it. 


I even sang it in my head as I was reading his post.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Bless her heart!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've gotta do something, I have messed my back up & it just isn't getting much better....... later in the day it gets better, last night even slept without it waking me, but right after I got up, *BAM* it goes back to hurting!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I've gotta do something, I have messed my back up & it just isn't getting much better....... later in the day it gets better, last night even slept without it waking me, but right after I got up, *BAM* it goes back to hurting!



My hubby's back is bothering him too, to, two, 2........


----------



## Crickett (Sep 10, 2013)

Lunch time 

Edamame with Olive Oil & Salt
Ritz Crackers with cheese from a laughin cow
Diet Coke


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 10, 2013)

I want a message massa...

one of them thingies.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Bless her heart!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad to know i can make you sing 


Crickett said:


> Lunch time
> 
> Edamame with Olive Oil & Salt
> Ritz Crackers with cheese from a laughin cow
> Diet Coke


Laughin cow , wait , what??


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I want a message massa...
> 
> one of them thingies.



Me 2


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Me 2



I said it first.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2013)

Crickett said:


> My hubby's back is bothering him too, to, two, 2........


You think he'd give me a massage if I gave him one?


Crickett said:


> Lunch time
> 
> Edamame with Olive Oil & Salt
> Ritz Crackers with cheese from a laughin cow
> Diet Coke


 that ain't no lunch, that's a snack!  There isn't any kind of meat!  


turtlebug said:


> I want a message massa...
> 
> one of them thingies.


I bet.............. wait, hold on............


mudracing101 said:


> Me 2


I bet you're a good masseuse........ ain'tcha?you got the hands for it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm going to lunch. Later gators


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm going to lunch. Later gators


Ohlawd, I knocked it Out Of The Park last night.............
pork chop casserole, rice and french cut beans with one buck shot pepper chipped up in it......... my lips are still burning!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm glad to know i can make you sing
> Laughin cow , wait , what??



You know...."cheese from the laughin cow! Have you laughed today?"

Good stuff! 



Keebs said:


> You think he'd give me a massage if I gave him one?
> 
> that ain't no lunch, that's a snack!  There isn't any kind of meat!
> 
> ...



I dunno....he might since I won't give him one but then again I tried to get him to massage my calf muscle last night after I had a major leg cramp & I would massage his back....he just laughed!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2013)

Crickett said:


> You know...."cheese from the laughin cow! Have you laughed today?"
> 
> Good stuff!
> 
> ...


Hhhhhmmmm, some hubby's juss ain't right, ya know?
I figured out my leg cramp problem...... my BP meds suck the potassium right outta my system, got tired of eating bananas, so I got some supplements & it's gotten better.  I don't take them every day because I read you can get messed up over-doing potassium.......... danged if ya do, danged if ya don't!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 10, 2013)

These folks I work with about to freeze me to death in this joint.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 10, 2013)

Got the driveler all to myself.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 10, 2013)

Lemme go peek in this corner.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 10, 2013)

I wonder what Mud keeps stashed over there.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 10, 2013)

Hmmmmm, what's that sticking out from under Keebs's desk?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh look, a penny.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 10, 2013)

Wonder what this button does?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 10, 2013)

hdm03 knows he isn't supposed to be drankin this stuff on the job. No No:

I'll just throw it out the window.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 10, 2013)

Cool, Nick left his Red Ryder.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh look! Chief's radio! 

Let's turn on some funky beats.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 10, 2013)

What's this over here behind the toilet? 

     


QUACK!!!! Those ain't Good Housekeeping.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 10, 2013)

Somebody ain't been watering the plants.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2013)

what da heck.....


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2013)

somebody done lost their mnd.....


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2013)

Where is re-dirt?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 10, 2013)

Ooooh, TP's computer. Good thing he keeps his passwords written down on a pink post-it.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2013)

Strang?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2013)

so close


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 10, 2013)

Bookshelf is dusty. MrzHawtnett kinda slackin. No No:


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 10, 2013)

Busted


----------



## T.P. (Sep 10, 2013)

What is going on in here?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2013)

T.P. said:


> What is going on in here?



Tbug is tryin' harder than I am.........


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 10, 2013)

T.P. said:


> What is going on in here?



hdm03 did it


----------



## T.P. (Sep 10, 2013)

4 ninjys in here.. That makes me nervous.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2013)

Grilled chicken salad, didnt take a pic of the chicken, cause..well, i figured ya'll would know what grilled chicken looks like


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh, y'all are back. 


Nothing much happened while y'all was eatin, just holdin the fort down for y'all and such. 

Have a good un.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Ohlawd, I knocked it Out Of The Park last night.............
> pork chop casserole, rice and french cut beans with one buck shot pepper chipped up in it......... my lips are still burning!


Sounds good.


Crickett said:


> You know...."cheese from the laughin cow! Have you laughed today?"
> 
> Good stuff!
> 
> ...


Never heard of it.. i'll check it out.



turtlebug said:


> These folks I work with about to freeze me to death in this joint.


Maybe they trying to freeze those red bugs to deaf.





hdm03 said:


> Where is re-dirt?





turtlebug said:


> Ooooh, TP's computer. Good thing he keeps his passwords written down on a pink post-it.





hdm03 said:


> Strang?





hdm03 said:


> so close





hdm03 said:


> Tbug is tryin' harder than I am.........


You tried so hard only to be foiled by Turtle bug, bwahahahahaha.



T.P. said:


> 4 ninjys in here.. That makes me nervous.



You cants see the ninjysNo No:


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2013)

Wha'd I miss








And It don't say nuffin bout me dustin.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hmmmmm, what's that sticking out from under Keebs's desk?


git away from here!


turtlebug said:


> Busted









 you were having too much fun!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 10, 2013)

I can feel the ninjys though. I know they're out there.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I can feel the ninjys though. I know they're out there.


are they squishy & soft?


----------



## Crickett (Sep 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhhmmmm, some hubby's juss ain't right, ya know?
> I figured out my leg cramp problem...... my BP meds suck the potassium right outta my system, got tired of eating bananas, so I got some supplements & it's gotten better.  I don't take them every day because I read you can get messed up over-doing potassium.......... danged if ya do, danged if ya don't!



I ain't had a leg cramp in about 7 years...last one I had was when I was pregnant with my son. Don't know why I had this oneit snuck up on me while I was sleeping & now my calf muscle feels like its pulled



turtlebug said:


> These folks I work with about to freeze me to death in this joint.



Oh how I wish I was there! SO HOT in here even with the AC on.  Everybody else says it feels fine to them. ***hot flashes I reckon***



mudracing101 said:


> Sounds good.
> Never heard of it.. i'll check it out.



This kind........


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> are they squishy & soft?


 Ninjy's aint squishy woman



Crickett said:


> I ain't had a leg cramp in about 7 years...last one I had was when I was pregnant with my son. Don't know why I had this oneit snuck up on me while I was sleeping & now my calf muscle feels like its pulled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh, learn something every day.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2013)

Afternoon youngins


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins


----------



## T.P. (Sep 10, 2013)

You funny guys...


----------



## T.P. (Sep 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> are they squishy & soft?



They feel kinda firm.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins



 

How you feelin'?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Oh how I wish I was there! SO HOT in here even with the AC on.  Everybody else says it feels fine to them. ***hot flashes I reckon***
> 
> 
> 
> This kind........


 I feel for ya on the HF's......... they the debil themselves!
Oh my, I haven't seen that flavor!!!!!!  Gonna have to try it!


mudracing101 said:


> Ninjy's aint squishy woman


how you know?


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins


 Hiya Pops, how ya kickin today?


T.P. said:


> They feel kinda firm.


really?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2013)

Kicking high Keebs, kicking high.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 10, 2013)

What'd I miss?


----------



## T.P. (Sep 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> really?



What were we talking about?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 10, 2013)

I gots a PM.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I gots a PM.



What does it say?


----------



## T.P. (Sep 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I gots a PM.



Share it with the class then.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 10, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> What does it say?



Dear Bugsy,

Due to your antics on the day of September 10th, 2013, you are no longer allowed in the Driveler threads while either Keebs or Mud are absent from it. You may stay if one of them are there, but if they're both gone, beat it. 

Sincerely,
Management


----------



## T.P. (Sep 10, 2013)

Very sad indeed.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 10, 2013)

My hands are asleep and it feels funny when I type.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 10, 2013)

T.P. said:


> My hands are asleep and it feels funny when I type.



Quit sittin on em.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I feel for ya on the HF's......... they the debil themselves!
> Oh my, I haven't seen that flavor!!!!!!  Gonna have to try it!
> 
> how you know?
> ...


I'm a ninjy, duh


turtlebug said:


> What'd I miss?


Me....


turtlebug said:


> Dear Bugsy,
> 
> Due to your antics on the day of September 10th, 2013, you are no longer allowed in the Driveler threads while either Keebs or Mud are absent from it. You may stay if one of them are there, but if they're both gone, beat it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Kicking high Keebs, kicking high.


Good Deal!


turtlebug said:


> What'd I miss?


evidently no stone was unturned in here............


T.P. said:


> What were we talking about?





turtlebug said:


> Dear Bugsy,
> 
> Due to your antics on the day of September 10th, 2013, you are no longer allowed in the Driveler threads while either Keebs or Mud are absent from it. You may stay if one of them are there, but if they're both gone, beat it.
> 
> ...


pay it no mind, that was a robo form letter to scare newb's off with, you're good!


mudracing101 said:


> I'm a ninjy, duh
> 
> Me....


quit playing with the controls again, elfiii is gonna get you good after the last time!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2013)

Excuse me.......glad no one was in here for that.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm so lost., Anyway, I was doin payroll today and wrote a check out to Billy Joe. I thought he jumped off a bridge or somefin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Excuse me.......glad no one was in here for that.



I was.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was.



sowwy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> sowwy



You oughta be.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm so lost., Anyway, I was doin payroll today and wrote a check out to Billy Joe. I thought he jumped off a bridge or somefin


I was doin payroll to, too, two.......... but didn't have a Billy Joe, I had Susie Jane............. 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was.


 you poor thing!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You oughta be.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I was doin payroll to, too, two.......... but didn't have a Billy Joe, I had Susie Jane.............
> 
> you poor thing!



No Bobbie Sue
That woulda been cool. I think Billy Joe dated Bobbie Sue. That was fore he jumped off da bridge.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No Bobbie Sue
> That woulda been cool. I think Billy Joe dated Bobbie Sue. That was fore he jumped off da bridge.



Why did he jump off that bridge anyways


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Why did he jump off that bridge anyways



Nobody really knows.  Bobbie Sue picked flowers all the time and threw them off the bridge. I think she really missed him, but I personally think Billy Joe liked boys.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nobody really knows.  Bobbie Sue picked flowers all the time and threw them off the bridge. I think she really missed him, but I personally think Billy Joe liked boys.



I wandered if Bobbie Sue pushe Billy, seeing how she liked to throw stuff off the bridge.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nobody really knows.  Bobbie Sue picked flowers all the time and threw them off the bridge. I think she really missed him, *but I personally think Billy Joe liked boys.*



oh my


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2013)

interesting


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2013)

close to dranking time


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2013)

look?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2013)

yeah me


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2013)

Somebody Cheated.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Somebody Cheated.



what do you mean?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No Bobbie Sue
> That woulda been cool. I think Billy Joe dated Bobbie Sue. That was fore he jumped off da bridge.


Nope, I went back to look, no Bobbie Sue, I remember them, he was a cutie pie........


mudracing101 said:


> Why did he jump off that bridge anyways


To rescue his teddy bear..........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nobody really knows.  Bobbie Sue picked flowers all the time and threw them off the bridge. I think she really missed him, but I personally think Billy Joe liked boys.


No No: Nope, some mean ol man tried to make him that way but Billy Joe wanted Bobbie Sue.............


mudracing101 said:


> I wandered if Bobbie Sue pushe Billy, seeing how she liked to throw stuff off the bridge.


No No: again, she only like throwing flowers off da bridge to see them float away........... that movie gave me the sadz......


----------



## Crickett (Sep 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I feel for ya on the HF's......... they the debil themselves!
> 
> 
> Oh my, I haven't seen that flavor!!!!!!  Gonna have to try it!



Yes they are but I'll take'em instead of having that monthly bill! 



Definitely gotta try that flavor of cheese! It is sooo good! 



turtlebug said:


> Dear Bugsy,
> 
> Due to your antics on the day of September 10th, 2013, you are no longer allowed in the Driveler threads while either Keebs or Mud are absent from it. You may stay if one of them are there, but if they're both gone, beat it.
> 
> ...



Well that wasn't very nice!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2013)

Tbug?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Tbug?



Jumped off da bridge?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2013)

What i miss


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2013)

T bug done jumped off her desk


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2013)

Bring on the cold weather.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 10, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Bring on the cold weather.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Bring on the cold weather.





Crickett said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Nope, I went back to look, no Bobbie Sue, I remember them, he was a cutie pie........
> 
> To rescue his teddy bear..........
> 
> ...



It was a song  first.Google Bobbie Gentry. SHE sang Fancy 1st too. Good stuff.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Bring on the cold weather.



I'm enjoyin Summer, thank you very much. Cold weather means pants and long sleeve shirts.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2013)

I love being nekkid and free


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2013)

Where's erybody go.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh Lawd. Just us again. Don't you dare.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh Lawd. It's just us again. Don't you dare.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm here.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh Lawd. Just us again. Don't you dare.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh Lawd. It's just us again. Don't you dare.



Sorry it slipped.

Sorry it slipped......again


----------



## T.P. (Sep 10, 2013)

Just me and you, mrs hawnett.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 10, 2013)

Maybe me and you and hdm03.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm here twice.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Maybe me and you and hdm03.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Sorry it slipped.
> 
> Sorry it slipped......again


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Jumped off da bridge?





mudracing101 said:


> What i miss


 me!


mudracing101 said:


> T bug done jumped off her desk





Nicodemus said:


> Bring on the cold weather.


   


mrs. hornet22 said:


> It was a song  first.Google Bobbie Gentry. SHE sang Fancy 1st too. Good stuff.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh Lawd. Just us again. Don't you dare.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm here twice.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2013)

Its that time later..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Its that time later..


forget something?????


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2013)

holla


----------



## T.P. (Sep 10, 2013)

Lockr down!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> forget something?????



come on we late


----------



## Crickett (Sep 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm enjoyin Summer, thank you very much. Cold weather means pants and long sleeve shirts.



Not fer me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2013)

Last night !!!  



Gotta go to a funeral tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last night !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta go to a funeral tomorrow.



I'll be going to one soon.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 10, 2013)

I ain't jumped off nuttin. 

I bout flew off the handle this afternoon but that's another story.  



How much does being a recluse pay? Enough to get by?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I ain't jumped off nuttin.
> 
> I bout flew off the handle this afternoon but that's another story.
> 
> ...





It pays very well. Trust me. I know.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 10, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> It pays very well. Trust me. I know.



If it pays in sanity, I'm there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 10, 2013)

Just read the morning driveler.  rayers:   for lots of folks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just read the morning driveler.  rayers:   for lots of folks.



Appreciate it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Oh look! Chief's radio!
> 
> Let's turn on some funky beats.



Where's Buggylegs?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2013)

Hiya.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2013)

Howdy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## T.P. (Sep 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2013)

T.P. said:


>


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2013)

Evening everyone


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


>



Popcorn is bad for your colon


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 10, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Popcorn is bad for your colon



I grind it in my gizzard first!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> I grind it in my gizzard first!



Popcorn with a side of oyster shells.....mmmmm


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 10, 2013)

I use 57 stone!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> I use 57 stone!



You are a mountain man my friend...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2013)

The calendar says hump day


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2013)

My calendar doesn't say anything, I just have to read it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My calendar doesn't say anything, I just have to read it.



Low tech can be good practice in preparation for a primitive gathering


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2013)

Less than an hour . . .


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 11, 2013)

Present

*Raises hand, lays head back down on desk.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2013)

Hiya,,,,,,,,,,,by-ya............


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hiya,,,,,,,,,,,by-ya............



Text late much?   


You're not quite so far in the doghouse as ERD is, I'll let ya slide this time. 

A normal Bugsy bedtime is 9:00.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2013)

Morning folks.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2013)

Mornin....must be Thirsty Thursday.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 11, 2013)

Thursdays mean tomorrow is Friday.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 11, 2013)

Today is Wednesday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2013)

Tomorrow is my Friday.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Today is Wednesday.



Thanks, now my day is ruined.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Thanks, now my day is ruined.



Turtles are renowned for that.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 11, 2013)

I know, I'm such a buzzkill. 

Trust me, I wish it was Thursday or even Friday in the worst way.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2013)

Got my plate loaded this morning, catch up with ya'll in a bit!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Got my plate loaded this morning, catch up with ya'll in a bit!



You need an assistant at work. 

I can't believe they actually expect you to be productive AND be on Woody's at the same time.  

Don't they know you have priorities.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I know, I'm such a buzzkill.
> 
> Trust me, I wish it was Thursday or even Friday in the worst way.





I just hate waiting on them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Got my plate loaded this morning, catch up with ya'll in a bit!




Whatchoo got on dat plate....I'm hawngry.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2013)

Good morning friends !!!! Hope ya'll have a great day !!!


Personally, I gotta crash.


Got a lil sumpin to tell ya'll later...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning friends !!!! Hope ya'll have a great day !!!
> 
> 
> Personally, I gotta crash.
> ...



Get some sleep, Doc! Like the avy.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You need an assistant at work.
> 
> I can't believe they actually expect you to be productive AND be on Woody's at the same time.
> 
> Don't they know you have priorities.


Unbelievable, I know............... 


Jeff C. said:


> Whatchoo got on dat plate....I'm hawngry.


Ooohhh, just some leafy payroll, cheddar concession signs to be made, luscious invoices to be billed out, all served up with a smile!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2013)

Good Wed. morning my friends. Hope all is well.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Wed. morning my friends. Hope all is well.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Back atchall.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Wed. morning my friends. Hope all is well.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





Jeff C. said:


> Back atchall.


didn't like my plate?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> didn't like my plate?



Depends....you cut my check yet?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2013)

I was reading the chigger thread, i'm itching all over now


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2013)

Mornin`.

Chief, if you ever need an avatar change, I have a photo that puts your present one to shame.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`.
> 
> Chief, if you ever need an avatar change, I have a photo that puts your present one to shame.



Let's see it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Let's see it.





Nature can be harsh...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Depends....you cut my check yet?


it's in the mail.........


Nicodemus said:


> Nature can be harsh...


 BAD Nicodemus!!!!!!that poor dog!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Nature can be harsh...



Whoa! Dang sure can.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2013)

That one ran into a pack of gray wolves. They were hungry.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2013)

Holy crap; that's a skinny dog


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2013)

Dang Nic.

And we were watching a show last night about the dogs that find land mines in Afganistan last night on the animal planet.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Holy crap; that's a skinny dog


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Holy crap; that's a skinny dog



At least he's got a little meat on his bones.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2013)

Next page please.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Next page please.




Sorry, I won`t post any more nature shots...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Sorry, I won`t post any more nature shots...



I'z juss playin
Erythings gots ta eat.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'z juss playin
> Erythings gots ta eat.




Long as you ain`t mad at me.   And Keebs. And Crickett.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> At least he's got a little meat on his bones.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Long as you ain`t mad at me.   And Keebs. And Crickett.


you couldn't pm'd it to him..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2013)

Who's hungry fer lunch








Sorry Nic. I juss had ta do it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you couldn't pm'd it to him..........





I don`t know how to send a PM with a picture.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2013)

Morning youngins.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who's hungry fer lunch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gurlplease!


Nicodemus said:


> I don`t know how to send a PM with a picture.


How'd you get to be an Admin then?!?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins.


Mornin Pops, kickin higher, I hope!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 11, 2013)

Tree my dog!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> gurlplease!
> 
> How'd you get to be an Admin then?!?!?!





Because they needed somebody mean, heartless, with no love for the human race.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Pops, kickin higher, I hope!



Not too


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Because they needed somebody mean, heartless, with no love for the human race.





KyDawg said:


> Not too


No No: believe me, don't rush it, rest & hydrate!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins.


mornin


Keebs said:


> gurlplease!
> 
> How'd you get to be an Admin then?!?!?!


I don't know how eiver


T.P. said:


> Tree my dog!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No: believe me, don't rush it, rest & hydrate!



I got hives now. Went 67 years without them. They say hives are caused by something you ate. I am not going to eat anything else until I figure out what caused them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who's hungry fer lunch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cold dog, on the bone. Mmmmmmm.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2013)

Think I feel a chigger crawlin on me.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I got hives now. Went 67 years without them. They say hives are caused by something you ate. I am not going to eat anything else until I figure out what caused them.


Get the missus to make you some home made chiken noodle soup & sip on it all day, and plenty of benadryl!


Jeff C. said:


> Cold dog, on the bone. Mmmmmmm.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2013)

Lunch time, i'm gone


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Get the missus to make you some home made chiken noodle soup & sip on it all day, and plenty of benadryl!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2013)

I like your remedy better than mine Keebs I am hongry.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2013)

Not feelin it, but reckon I'll go cut some grass.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Lunch time, i'm gone


I done wolfed mine down, more poke chop, gravy, rice & french cut beans.......... 


Jeff C. said:


>





KyDawg said:


> I like your remedy better than mine Keebs I am hongry.


I've had many compliments on mine.......... if she'll make it for you tell her to go heavy on garlic & onions, more broth than noodle, I also put bell peppers in mine too!  Hope you feel better quick!


Jeff C. said:


> Not feelin it, but reckon I'll go cut some grass.


why don't you go cut some grass?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


>


   chill bumps every single time I watch it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


>


I posted dis in da Where were you thread. Great minds. 


Keebs said:


> chill bumps every single time I watch it!



Yep.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep.


Mornin Nic. Hope you don't mind, I just left the Political Forum where I was busy leavin a good set of knuckle marks on JB's cheekbone over in my "Perfect Opportunity" thread.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Nic. Hope you don't mind, I just left the Political Forum where I was busy leavin a good set of knuckle marks on JB's cheekbone over in my "Perfect Opportunity" thread.





Good luck. He could arguefy the "braaaay" out of a plowmule.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Good luck. He could arguefy the "braaaay" out of a plowmule.


As long as he is arguing with the south end of that mule and it is north bound I would say let him have at it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 11, 2013)

Howdy folks


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Howdy folks


Yo Dude, how's it going?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Howdy folks


Hey Bro'. How's things with you going? Still praying for y'all.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2013)

What up Blood, hope things are getting better.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2013)

Time for a nap


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2013)

Y'all keep it down in here.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all keep it down in here.


somebody better be getting a new thread ready..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2013)

Grrrrrrrrr, 3hr nap, headed to a funeral . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2013)

Whachall doin rationin this thread?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 11, 2013)

I just been waiting on Quack's big announcement.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I just been waiting on Quack's big announcement.




Me tooooooooooooooooooo......while Jag and I cut grass. 

Dat boyy iz a mowin machine!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I just been waiting on Quack's big announcement.



Are you ok??


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Me tooooooooooooooooooo......while Jag and I cut grass.
> 
> Dat boyy iz a mowin machine!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>



 We ain't done, but put a BIG dent in it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2013)

Time


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2013)

For a


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2013)

New


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2013)

Driveler


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2013)

This one


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2013)

bout


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2013)

gone


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>



 <------------PBJ & chips!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2013)

Lock her


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2013)

Down


----------

